# Confusa e "In"felice



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono iscritta da qualche giorno, vi leggo con attenzione da un po' di tempo e ho trovato a volte conforto e analogie nei vostri tread, vorrrei raccontarvi la mia storia probabilmente uguale a tante altre ma unica nel senso che ognuno la "sopravvive" a suo modo.

Io: sposata un figlio, mai tradito prima, un marito ottimo che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla da nessun punto di vista insieme da quando io avevo 15 anni ora ne ho 42 tutti i giorni passati con lui, fatto tante cose ma tutte esclusivamente con lui...
Lui, l' altro: sposato, figli, si accorge che da subito di non essere innamorato della moglie rotfl:lo so... che ci devo fare ci ho creduto e ci credo ancora) prima di me un altra storia lunga e molto importante che finisce male lei lascia il marito per lui .. lui no...non se la sente...premetto che lui non aveva ancora figli lei sì (tre) poi dopo mesi e mesi decide che potrebbe lasciare la moglie ma lei non lo vuole più, soffre molto... passano anni, 5 o 6 credo arrivano i figli conosce me, iniziamo a vederci all' inizio per curiosità e voglia da parte mia di vivere qualcosa per me esclusivamente per me... abitiamo lontani ma riusciamo a vederci ogni 10 giorni circa.
Lui è il primo che si fa avanti e dice di amarmi dapprima non ci credo poi anch' io gli esterno i miei sentimenti inizia un periodo meraviglioso fatto di messaggi incontri aspettative parole che lasciano il segno anche troppo lui qualche volta lascia anche intendere che si potrebbe pensare a stare insieme un giorno ... io sul momento gli dico di rallentare che non è possibile per via dei figli....continua così per un anno, mi accorgo che lo amo più della mia vita è l' uomo che vorrei accanto glielo dico ... tergiversa...ritorno all' attacco ma lui taak marcia indietro, diventa freddo, e distante, gli chiedo spiagazioni mi risponde che ha paura che i miei discorsi lo hanno allontanato che ha paura di perdere i figli, che ha paura di venire che il viaggio è pesante e rischioso, che non sa nemmeno lui cosa fare, ma che non vuole perdere nemmeno me (?) e quindi reagisce in questa maniera ma che mi ama sul serio...ci soffro come un cane in quel momento io forse gli avrei dato tutto ma a lui non bastava forse... ho cercato di convincermi a lasciarlo ma il solo pensiero mi toglieva il respiro ... decidiamo di continuare così ... bisogna accontentarsi dice lui è l' unico modo per non far soffrire i figli, so che in un certo senso ha ragione...io non ce la faccio ma accetto ( lo so dignità zero me ne rendo conto) 
La storia continua ma ci vediamo poco una volta al mese circa i messaggi e le mail frequenti tutti i giorni, ma abbastanza freddi tipo comunicazioni di servizio, ci soffro lo faccio presente ma lui nulla non cambia atteggiamento ... credo che se tieni ad una persona un passettino in più per renderla felice lo fai...io lo farei...lui no...sono così dice...è cambiato dal cielo alla terra e io non so più che pensare sembra che non gli importi nulla di me, sbagliato lui mi dice, sei la donna più importante della mia vita e io ci rimango spiazzata perchè non so più cosa credere....
Sono sempre stata una brava persona e mi vergogno di me stessa mio marito non merita ciò che gli sto facendo se scoprisse qualcosa o se lo lasciassi ne morirebbe lo sto facendo soffrire perchè non comprende il mio allontanamento fisico e morale ... ciò nonostante cuore e anima sono dell' altro ho anche pensato a farmi aiutare da un terapista ... non so...
sono molto infelice e vedo solo sofferenza nel mio cammino non so cosa fare e cosa pensare di quest' uomo che mi ha dimostrato dapprima il suo amore in modo inequivocabile ma che poi sta alzando un muro diffcile da valicare,  voi cosa ne pensate ? 
Ringrazio fin d' ora chi avrà avuto la pazienza di leggere sto papiro e darmi un parere, un consiglio, una bacchetata, un giudizio, accetto di tutto, perchè tutto insegna, come detto vi leggo spesso, ho deciso di iscrivermi e sfogarmi perchè vi vedo comprensivi e armati di buoni consigli od opinioni ... buona giornata a tutti. scusate ancora per la lungaggine del tread...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono iscritta da qualche giorno, vi leggo con attenzione da un po' di tempo e ho trovato a volte conforto e analogie nei vostri tread, vorrrei raccontarvi la mia storia probabilmente uguale a tante altre ma unica nel senso che ognuno la "sopravvive" a suo modo.
> 
> Io: sposata un figlio, mai tradito prima, un marito ottimo che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla da nessun punto di vista insieme da quando io avevo 15 anni ora ne ho 42 tutti i giorni passati con lui, fatto tante cose ma tutte esclusivamente con lui...
> Lui, l' altro: sposato, figli, si accorge che da subito di non essere innamorato della moglie rotfl:lo so... che ci devo fare ci ho creduto e ci credo ancora) prima di me un altra storia lunga e molto importante che finisce male lei lascia il marito per lui .. lui no...non se la sente...premetto che lui non aveva ancora figli lei sì (tre) poi dopo mesi e mesi decide che potrebbe lasciare la moglie ma lei non lo vuole più, soffre molto... passano anni, 5 o 6 credo arrivano i figli conosce me, iniziamo a vederci all' inizio per curiosità e voglia da parte mia di vivere qualcosa per me esclusivamente per me... abitiamo lontani ma riusciamo a vederci ogni 10 giorni circa.
> ...


Ciao Frittella.
Potremmo mettere insieme due proverbi e farne uno adatto a te: "_chi cerca trova...... e i cocci sono suoi."_

Hai 42 anni, non 20, sai quali sono i presupposti del tizio il quale evidentemente è un "professionista", parli di tuo marito come del cane "poverino"........... forse è il caso di maturare un po' di rispetto per gli altri e per te stessa???

Non sei l'unica in questo brodo, qui dentro, e se hai letto un po', sai che anche le più cattive scudisciate hanno solamente intento "propedeutico", quindi io ho cominciato: avanti il prossimo .

(benvenuta Frittella, vedrai che verrai fuori di qui pesta ma contenta )


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono iscritta da qualche giorno, vi leggo con attenzione da un po' di tempo e ho trovato a volte conforto e analogie nei vostri tread, vorrrei raccontarvi la mia storia probabilmente uguale a tante altre ma unica nel senso che ognuno la "sopravvive" a suo modo.
> 
> Io: sposata un figlio, mai tradito prima, un marito ottimo che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla da nessun punto di vista insieme da quando io avevo 15 anni ora ne ho 42 tutti i giorni passati con lui, fatto tante cose ma tutte esclusivamente con lui...
> Lui, l' altro: sposato, figli, si accorge che da subito di non essere innamorato della moglie rotfl:lo so... che ci devo fare ci ho creduto e ci credo ancora) prima di me un altra storia lunga e molto importante che finisce male lei lascia il marito per lui .. lui no...non se la sente...premetto che lui non aveva ancora figli lei sì (tre) poi dopo mesi e mesi decide che potrebbe lasciare la moglie ma lei non lo vuole più, soffre molto... passano anni, 5 o 6 credo arrivano i figli conosce me, iniziamo a vederci all' inizio per curiosità e voglia da parte mia di vivere qualcosa per me esclusivamente per me... abitiamo lontani ma riusciamo a vederci ogni 10 giorni circa.
> ...


Ciao cara frittella, come hai gia' letto ho una storia simile alla tua.
Solo che noi tra una cosa e l'altra andiamo avanti da quasi 5 anni! Cosa diriti?? Diciamo che il mio "amante" ha avuto delle crisi in momenti particolari ed anche xche' pur non amando la moglie, non aveva mai pensato di lasciare la famiglia (perche' attaccato ai figli e proveniente da fam tradizionalista meridionale). Solo con me ha "accarezzato" l'idea ed ora pare convinto,anche se vuole fare le cose con la testa. E' vero che sono passati anni, ma non sono stati "continui" e sono successe tante cose nel  mezzo. A volte mi sento egoista xche' vorrei farlo subito pur sapendo che farei soffrire in miei bimbi ancora piccoli e che amano tanto il papa'. Non e' facile.
Ora per tornare a te...devi cercare di capire se quest'uomo ti ama veramente o se ti ama solo cosi' "da amante"...sono due cose ben diverse e in questo forum ho potuto capirlo bene.
Capisco il dolore devastante al pensiero di perderlo xche' l'ho provato anche io e mi sembrava di non poter + respirare, vivere...
Cara frittella...o tagli questa storia e cerchi di capire se ami ancora tuo marito (io ci ho provato + volte, ma purtroppo e' andata male) o continui pero' tenendo conto che forse l'altro non ti dara' mai quello che tu vuoi.
Magari ti ama, ma purtroppo tanti uomini (e ne conosco di casi) non hanno la forza ed il coraggio di cambiare vita. Noi donne siamo + forti.


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Che dirti? Che lui ha usato la parola amore al posto di eccitato: "Ti amo = mi ecciti". Si vede che la moglie non lo eccita più e non temere questo fraintendimento è tipico di uomini di bassissima levatura, ma non ti accorgerai mai che lo sono, se non dopo.
Posso dirti una cosa? Tu sei andata con lui per provare altro, perchè in tutti questi anni avresti avuto voglia di provare altrre sensazioni che tuo marito ti ha fatto non più provare e per fortuna che non lo ha fatto, lo sai che se si vivesse come da innamorati all'inizio si camperebbe pochissimo?
Auguri, ma posso dirti solo una cosa, prova di essere rispettosa di quel fesso di tuo marito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Frittella!

C'è davvero una differenza abissale tra le persone che nel presente vedono il minimo sindacale di stimoli e beneficii e quelli che invece ci trovano già tutto quello che vogliono avere per lo sforzo che sono disposti a compiere.

E' un po' come far quattro chiacchiere attraverso i finestrini affacciati di due treni che vanno in direzione opposta, mentre son fermi alla stazione.

Ogni centimetro che fai nella tua direzione riduce lo spiraglio attraverso cui puoi vedere l'altro...

Al più si può restare fermi.

Entrambi viaggiate su convogli già troppo affollati di rispettivi mariti, mogli, figli...
Tu non puoi salire sul suo treno e lui non può salire sul tuo...

Potreste scendere entrambi e dirigervi in una direzione completamente nuova...

Tu saresti disposta, lui no.

Dànnata obliteratrice!

Ciao!


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> .....................
> Magari ti ama, ma purtroppo tanti uomini (e ne conosco di casi) non hanno la forza ed il coraggio di cambiare vita. Noi donne *siamo + forti*.


 
Senti, Elisa, io proprio non la chiamerei "forza" in certi casi, ma solo pia illusione ed una bella dose di fette di salame grosse e spesse.
E da parte maschile, invece, tanta furberia e tanto vigliacco cinismo.
Scusa, ma mi è uscito dal cuore.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, Elisa, io proprio non la chiamerei "forza" in certi casi, ma solo pia illusione ed una bella dose di fette di salame grosse e spesse.
> E da parte maschile, invece, tanta furberia e tanto vigliacco cinismo.
> Scusa, ma mi è uscito dal cuore.


IO NON dico che alcuni uomini siano cosi'. Pero' non tutti. Ci sono alcuni che magari amano veramente l'altra donna ma non se la sentono per vari motivi. Comunque ora il mio "amante" mi sta' dimostrando che le cose che mi diceva erano vere...con fatti e prove! Ovvero che lui sta' veramente a casa solo x i figli e x il resto visto che con la moglie va di merda xche' ormai lei e'stufa di vivere da "fratello e sorella".
E' vero, ci sono anche quelli (uomini e donne) che x amore di un altro-a in meno di un secondo mollano lui-lei e figli sbattendosene delle conseguenze (e io ho avuti casi in famiglia). Ma ti assicuro che le conseguenze le pagano soprattutto i figli.


----------



## mariasole (12 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Frittella, benvenuta 

Da quanto tempo dura la vostra storia?

Tu ora sei veramente pronta a lasciare tuo marito oppure è il suo atteggiamento freddo e la paura di perderlo che ti fanno parlare?

In amore vince chi fugge... ora lui si tira indietro e tu ti incaponisci...

Prova a troncare, potrebbe essere l'occasione che lui aspetta per finire questa storia... oppure .... chissà magari inizierete a pianificare seriamente la vs. vita insieme 

Certo però che la moglie di lui.... cosa avrà mai fatto di male per meritarsi di essere pluricornificata a vita :bleah:


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Che dire Alce Veloce*

Touchè....non posso che darti ragione, è una questione di cuore e razionalità condizione attualmente estrusa dal mio essere ... ho sempre cercato di mette il rispetto per le persona davanti a tutto e non vado certo fiera del poco rispetto verso il compagno di una vita so di aver un comportamento ignobile nei suoi confronti e non cerco scuse il rispetto per me stessa l' ho perso nel momento esatto in cui mi sono cocessa all' altro uno sbaglio che sto pagando molto caro credimi .... ho 42 anni sì ma anche a 42 anni può capitare che il cuore parte per la tangente e allora sei fritto sai benissimo che tutto è un enorme sbaglio ma non ne puoi fare a meno.
In quanto al professionista .... beh io non credo sia un professionista nel senso che si sta cercando un pezzetto di felicità che in casa non ha lo so...ingenua e stupida dirai...può essere ... ma anche no....
Il neo-proverbio direi che mi calza a pennello  
per favore non paragonare mio marito ad un cagnolino mi è successa questa cosa ma amo mio marito in un modo diverso da quello canonico è orribile ciò che gli sto facendo e non ne vado per niente fiera è la causa di maggior sofferenza credi .... grazie comunque spero che alla fina si a come dici tu.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao cara frittella, come hai gia' letto ho una storia simile alla tua.
> Solo che noi tra una cosa e l'altra andiamo avanti da quasi 5 anni! Cosa diriti?? Diciamo che il mio "amante" ha avuto delle crisi in momenti particolari ed anche xche' pur non amando la moglie, non aveva mai pensato di lasciare la famiglia (perche' attaccato ai figli e proveniente da fam tradizionalista meridionale). Solo con me ha "accarezzato" l'idea ed ora pare convinto,anche se vuole fare le cose con la testa. E' vero che sono passati anni, ma non sono stati "continui" e sono successe tante cose nel mezzo. A volte mi sento egoista xche' vorrei farlo subito pur sapendo che farei soffrire in miei bimbi ancora piccoli e che amano tanto il papa'. Non e' facile.
> Ora per tornare a te...devi cercare di capire se quest'uomo ti ama veramente o se ti ama solo cosi' "da amante"...sono due cose ben diverse e in questo forum ho potuto capirlo bene.
> Capisco il dolore devastante al pensiero di perderlo xche' l'ho provato anche io e mi sembrava di non poter + respirare, vivere...
> ...


Scusa Elisa, non vuole essere una provocazione la mia. Ma se l'essere più forte significa saper prendere delle decisioni perchè tu che sei una donna, quindi più forte di un uomo, non hai comunque il coraggio di prenderla decisione.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Per Frittella ed Elisa*

I vostri amanti dicono che non amono piu' le loro mogli, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?!:cooldue:


Vi raccontano che con le mogli non hanno rapporti intimi/carnali, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?! :cooldue:

Mi dispiace deludervi, io non ci credo :ira:  ... poi fate voi, siete adulte e vaccinate.

Buongiorno.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> IO NON dico che alcuni uomini siano cosi'. Pero' non tutti. Ci sono alcuni che magari amano veramente l'altra donna ma non se la sentono per vari motivi. Comunque ora il mio "amante" mi sta' dimostrando che le cose che mi diceva erano vere...con fatti e prove! Ovvero che lui sta' veramente a casa solo x i figli e x il resto visto che con la moglie va di merda xche' ormai lei e'stufa di vivere da "fratello e sorella".
> E' vero, *ci sono anche quelli (uomini e donne) che x amore di un altro-a in meno di un secondo mollano lui-lei e figli sbattendosene delle conseguenze *(e io ho avuti casi in famiglia). Ma ti assicuro che le conseguenze le pagano soprattutto i figli.



Sono "RARI", come le mosche bianche  .


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Ciao Elisa*



Elisa ha detto:


> IO NON dico che alcuni uomini siano cosi'. Pero' non tutti. Ci sono alcuni che magari amano veramente l'altra donna ma non se la sentono per vari motivi. Comunque ora il mio "amante" mi sta' dimostrando che le cose che mi diceva erano vere...con fatti e prove! Ovvero che lui sta' veramente a casa solo x i figli e x il resto visto che con la moglie va di merda xche' ormai lei e'stufa di vivere da "fratello e sorella".
> E' vero, ci sono anche quelli (uomini e donne) che x amore di un altro-a in meno di un secondo mollano lui-lei e figli sbattendosene delle conseguenze (e io ho avuti casi in famiglia). Ma ti assicuro che le conseguenze le pagano soprattutto i figli.


Sono daccordo con te le conseguenza sì le pagano i figli per questo lui è così impaurito ... credo...
posso chiederti in che modo ti sta dimostrando di voler costruire qualcosa? scusa ma....vorrei cercare di far "ragionare" anche lui in questa maniera per capire se realmente tiene a me e valaga la pena lottare per questa storia...


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I vostri amanti dicono che non amono piu' le loro mogli, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?!:cooldue:
> 
> 
> Vi raccontano che con le mogli non hanno rapporti intimi/carnali, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?! :cooldue:
> ...


 
Si gli credo xche' me lo ha dimostrano e non sono passati due giorni! Certo, le vuole bene, e' la madre dei suoi figli, e' la persona con cui e' "cresciuto". Ma c'e' una bella differenza tra questo e l'amore. Qualche rapporto intimo l'ha avuto ancora (e me lo ha sempre detto) come e' successo a me con il marito. Ma bisogna anche vedere come vanno questi "rapporti"...come dice frittella che il marito si e' accorto che e' cambiato tutto tra di loro, non si e' delle macchine che fanno sesso senza metterci emozioni. Quindi se siamo "diversi" lo sentono eccome (pensa poi se dura da tanto tempo e si capisce che lo si fa solo "xche' lo si deve fare!!). Io ora ho le "prove" di quel che mi dice...anzi, ho fatto anche la mia bella "figura" di quella che non gli crede mai, davanti anche all'evidenza. E solo x paura...e sentire chi mi dice di stare attenta che mi sta "fregando"....!


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Mariasole*



mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao Frittella, benvenuta
> 
> Da quanto tempo dura la vostra storia?
> 
> ...


Forse forse che hai ragione anche....non lo so sono confusa e a pezzi se io lo lasciassi non mi cercherebbe più siamo entrambi contrai a questi giochetti nel senso perciò non credo che stia facenndo un fuggi fuggi forse ha realmente paura non so pensare davvero ... ci frequentiamo da quasi due anni...


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Scusa Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Che dirti? Che lui ha usato la parola amore al posto di eccitato: "Ti amo = mi ecciti". Si vede che la moglie non lo eccita più e non temere questo fraintendimento è tipico di uomini di bassissima levatura, ma non ti accorgerai mai che lo sono, se non dopo.
> Posso dirti una cosa? Tu sei andata con lui per provare altro, perchè in tutti questi anni avresti avuto voglia di provare altrre sensazioni che tuo marito ti ha fatto non più provare e per fortuna che non lo ha fatto, lo sai che se si vivesse come da innamorati all'inizio si camperebbe pochissimo?
> Auguri, ma posso dirti solo una cosa, prova di essere rispettosa di quel fesso di tuo marito.


 Mio marito non è un fesso...per favore non chiamrlo fesso...con l' altro ci siamo incontrati parecchi volte senza nemmeno toccarci...non credo si aumo di bassa levatura ma forse non l' ho ancora conosciuto come dici tu....o forse lo amo talmente tanto da cancellare tutto il brutto che c'è....


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> IO NON dico che alcuni uomini siano cosi'. Pero' non tutti. Ci sono alcuni che magari amano veramente l'altra donna ma non se la sentono per vari motivi. Comunque ora il mio "amante" mi sta' dimostrando che le cose che mi diceva erano vere...con fatti e prove! Ovvero che lui sta' veramente a casa solo x i figli e x il resto visto che con la moglie va di merda xche' ormai lei e'stufa di vivere da "fratello e sorella".
> E' vero, ci sono anche quelli (uomini e donne) che x amore di un altro-a in meno di un secondo mollano lui-lei e figli sbattendosene delle conseguenze (e io ho avuti casi in famiglia). *Ma ti assicuro che le conseguenze le pagano soprattutto i figli*.


Non c'è bisogno che me lo assicuri: è una cosa scontata, non fosse che per un fatto, che in questi casi stiamo parlando di genitori che o sono stati troppo cretini prima, o che si dimostrano tali dopo.
Mi spiego:
1°: troppi matrimoni sono stati messi insieme senza reale fondamento, e se un tempo le cose andavano avanti lo stesso ed "i panni sporchi si lavavano in casa", oggi c'è una condizione di maggior libertà, la quale come sempre è buona cosa laddove c'è matura comprensione del suo significato, ma dove invece dominano gli ormoni e gli stereotipi poetici che li difendono ecco che i più deboli ne vanno di mezzo, travolti dalle mutande svolazzanti di padri o madri in piena tempesta ormonale a mò di ragazzini quindicenni.
2°: pur essendo partiti con le migliori intenzioni, a volte due coniugi si trovano alla lunga ad andarsi "stretti", ma, rifacendosi sempre ad un fattore di maturità delle persone, a volte invece di risolvere i problemi con il confronto ed il buonsenso si lasciano andare come sopra a tristi passionalità la cui inconsistenza è inversamente proporzionale al rispetto che le persone coinvolte sono abituate a portare al proprio prossimo.

Poi ci sono i casi "fulminanti", laddove affinità elettive particolari mettono in condizione alcuni di non saper dare freno all'istinto, ma se c'è maturità, ripeto, l'ultima delle cose che vengono portate avanti sono le aspettative: in altre parole, si tromba come facoceri ma non ci si illude di poter fare coppia, e si tenta in qualche modo di non coinvolgere le rispettive famiglie.
Altri casi ancora sono infinite sfumature, ma fondamentale è la maturità delle persone, qualità che non brilla, a mio avviso, in chi si lascia illudere delle *proprie* illusioni sulla base di promesse *consapevolmente inattendibili*.
Come dicevo prima: chi cerca trova..... e i cocci sono suoi (ma i cocci, come dicevi, spesso sono i figli, cazzo!)


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Sono daccordo con te le conseguenza sì le pagano i figli per questo lui è così impaurito ... credo...
> posso chiederti in che modo ti sta dimostrando di voler costruire qualcosa? scusa ma....vorrei cercare di far "ragionare" anche lui in questa maniera per capire se realmente tiene a me e valaga la pena lottare per questa storia...


Guarda, ne abbiamo passate tante e ci siamo lasciati + volte. Abbiamo anche cercato di "recuperare" con i coniugi x non rovinare due famiglie. Abbiamo provato a star lontani. Io a volte "impazzivo"...inizio a pressarlo e a volere tutto subito. Ma essendoci vari problemi da affrontare chiaramente lui mi bloccava (pero' a pensarci, se lui mi dicesse: domani DEVI mollare tuo marito e i bimbi: io cosa fare?? me la sentirei davvero cosi' su due piedi??) Io allora credevo non mi amasse e lo mollavo. L'ultima volta sono sparita per un mese ma poi lui mi ha convinta xche' e' convinto di un futuro insieme. Perche' con la moglie ormai davvero c'e' il gelo. Le prove le ho xche' ho saputo da persone che sanno di noi quanto stava male e abitando nello stesso paese ho avuto riscontro che la moglie e' incazzata nera con loro x la situazione che ormai e' irrecuperabile. 
Lui di carattere e' molto tranquillo e non vuole fare guerre. Vuole farle capire che il problema e' tra di loro (purtroppo lei in passato ha scoperto delle cose e sospetta di me e lui) e non xche' ci sia un'altra donna. Perche' spera che cosi' il matrimonio possa finire "di comune accordo" xche' non c'e' + niente da fare. Ha terrore lei possa scoprire che la lascia x me xche' in quel caso farebbe di tutto x rovinarci la vita, mettendo anche contro i figli e la famiglia. (L'ha minacciato + volte).
Dal canto mio, mio marito sapeva mi fossi innamorato di un altro e che da allora tra noi e' cambiato tutto. Non so'xche' vada avanti xche' sono sicura che senta che non c'e' + amore, credo anche lui lo faccia x i bambini...
BEL CASINO, lo so'...


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno che me lo assicuri: è una cosa scontata, non fosse che per un fatto, che in questi casi stiamo parlando di genitori che o sono stati troppo cretini prima, o che si dimostrano tali dopo.
> Mi spiego:
> 1°: troppi matrimoni sono stati messi insieme senza reale fondamento, e se un tempo le cose andavano avanti lo stesso ed "i panni sporchi si lavavano in casa", oggi c'è una condizione di maggior libertà, la quale come sempre è buona cosa laddove c'è matura comprensione del suo significato, ma dove invece dominano gli ormoni e gli stereotipi poetici che li difendono ecco che i più deboli ne vanno di mezzo, travolti dalle mutande svolazzanti di padri o madri in piena tempesta ormonale a mò di ragazzini quindicenni.
> 2°: pur essendo partiti con le migliori intenzioni, a volte due coniugi si trovano alla lunga ad andarsi "stretti", ma, rifacendosi sempre ad un fattore di maturità delle persone, a volte invece di risolvere i problemi con il confronto ed il buonsenso si lasciano andare come sopra a tristi passionalità la cui inconsistenza è inversamente proporzionale al rispetto che le persone coinvolte sono abituate a portare al proprio prossimo.
> ...


 
ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:
- ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)
- chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita
- chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +

Insomma...ci sono anche casi di chi lascia il coniuge, magari anche mettendoci tanto xche' il fallimento di un matrimonio non e' cosa da poco soprattutto se si hanno figli (e magari piccoli da crescere!!), e riesce a farsi una vita con la persona che ha capito di amare. E magari a quel punto riescono anche ad essere felici!!

Ma di questi casi non ne parlate mai???


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Elisa, sì bel casino*



Elisa ha detto:


> Guarda, ne abbiamo passate tante e ci siamo lasciati + volte. Abbiamo anche cercato di "recuperare" con i coniugi x non rovinare due famiglie. Abbiamo provato a star lontani. Io a volte "impazzivo"...inizio a pressarlo e a volere tutto subito. Ma essendoci vari problemi da affrontare chiaramente lui mi bloccava (pero' a pensarci, se lui mi dicesse: domani DEVI mollare tuo marito e i bimbi: io cosa fare?? me la sentirei davvero cosi' su due piedi??) Io allora credevo non mi amasse e lo mollavo. L'ultima volta sono sparita per un mese ma poi lui mi ha convinta xche' e' convinto di un futuro insieme. Perche' con la moglie ormai davvero c'e' il gelo. Le prove le ho xche' ho saputo da persone che sanno di noi quanto stava male e abitando nello stesso paese ho avuto riscontro che la moglie e' incazzata nera con loro x la situazione che ormai e' irrecuperabile.
> Lui di carattere e' molto tranquillo e non vuole fare guerre. Vuole farle capire che il problema e' tra di loro (purtroppo lei in passato ha scoperto delle cose e sospetta di me e lui) e non xche' ci sia un'altra donna. Perche' spera che cosi' il matrimonio possa finire "di comune accordo" xche' non c'e' + niente da fare. Ha terrore lei possa scoprire che la lascia x me xche' in quel caso farebbe di tutto x rovinarci la vita, mettendo anche contro i figli e la famiglia. (L'ha minacciato + volte).
> Dal canto mio, mio marito sapeva mi fossi innamorato di un altro e che da allora tra noi e' cambiato tutto. Non so'xche' vada avanti xche' sono sicura che senta che non c'e' + amore, credo anche lui lo faccia x i bambini...
> BEL CASINO, lo so'...


Beh almeno per te si va avanti con la prospettiva di un futuro...io no è questo che mi sta facendo piano piano morire lui continua a dirmi che non ama sua moglie ma che per i figli sopporta tutto preferisce essere lui infelice pittosto che causare dolore ai bambini e non gli do torto ma da un lato tante persone lo fanno ... comunque credo che dovrei lasciarlo allora se non altro perchè la prospettiva di un noi non c'è più...ma come fare chi mi darà la determinazione lui è tutto per me....


----------



## Sabina (12 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Frittella, benvenuta. Ci si sente un po' meno sole a leggere storie simili alla propria. Che dirti? O accetti quello che lui ti può dare o provi a metterlo alla prova staccandoti per verificare almeno quanto ci tiene a te e se lascia cadere il "muro". Avevo pensato anch'io a separarmi... chissà forse l'avrebbe fatto anche lui. Ma voglio molto bene a mio marito, i bimbi lo adorano... non ce la faccio a "distruggerlo"... forse non amo abbastanza l'altro o comunque amo anche mio marito anche se di un amore diverso. Così ho iniziato anch'io questa vita parallela, che non e' sempre cosi' bella come alcuni potrebbero pensare...anzi.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Frittella, benvenuta. Ci si sente un po' meno sole a leggere storie simili alla propria. Che dirti? O accetti quello che lui ti può dare o provi a metterlo alla prova staccandoti per verificare almeno quanto ci tiene a te e se lascia cadere il "muro". Avevo pensato anch'io a separarmi... chissà forse l'avrebbe fatto anche lui. Ma voglio molto bene a mio marito, i bimbi lo adorano... non ce la faccio a "distruggerlo"... forse non amo abbastanza l'altro o comunque amo anche mio marito anche se di un amore diverso. Così ho iniziato anch'io questa vita parallela, che non e' sempre cosi' bella come alcuni potrebbero pensare...anzi.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Gia' Sabina...
> ...


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*Ciao Sabina*



Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Frittella, benvenuta. Ci si sente un po' meno sole a leggere storie simili alla propria. Che dirti? O accetti quello che lui ti può dare o provi a metterlo alla prova staccandoti per verificare almeno quanto ci tiene a te e se lascia cadere il "muro". Avevo pensato anch'io a separarmi... chissà forse l'avrebbe fatto anche lui. Ma voglio molto bene a mio marito, i bimbi lo adorano... non ce la faccio a "distruggerlo"... forse non amo abbastanza l'altro o comunque amo anche mio marito anche se di un amore diverso. Così ho iniziato anch'io questa vita parallela, che non e' sempre cosi' bella come alcuni potrebbero pensare...anzi.


Ora come ora accetto ma è devastante che si vada avanti allo sbaraglio senza un minimo spiraglio di futuro ... se mi stacco devo farlo e basta siamo contrari al gioche che in amor vince chi fugge e ci siamo ripromessi di non comportarci n questa maniera .... la vita parallela non è bella per nulla ti distrugge piano piano lascinandoti un amaro a volte insopportabile sia per il male che provochi alla famiglia sia per la mancanza dell' uno che vorresti accanto...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:
> - ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)
> - chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita
> - chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +
> ...


Guarda che è quello che cerchiamo di dire a te. Sei tu che parli di restare insieme per i figli. Non ami più tuo marito, il mio consiglio è sempre stato quello di lasciarlo, anche solo per rispetto a lui, e poi se il tuo amante lascia la moglie vi ricostruite una vita insieme. altrimenti tu comunque avrai agito con sincerità verso te stessa e verso tuo marito.
Bada bene non dico sia una cosa semplice, dico solo che dalle tue parole traspare un amore profondo per il tuo amante e una paura immensa di lasciare la certezza che hai a casa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:
> - ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)
> - chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita
> - chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +
> ...


Oh, se ne parla, soprattutto quando uno/a si è _"rifatto/a una vita"_ fregandosene del coniuge e mollandolo nella merda putrescente delle sue illusioni decomposte o fregandosene dei figli ch poi vengono sballottati tra il coniuge cornuto e mazziato e "l'idillio amoroso" dove spesso la controparte non sopporta i figli altrui appresso.

Scusa, oggi sono mordace, ma non certo insincero.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che è quello che cerchiamo di dire a te. Sei tu che parli di restare insieme per i figli. Non ami più tuo marito, il mio consiglio è sempre stato quello di lasciarlo, anche solo per rispetto a lui, e poi se il tuo amante lascia la moglie vi ricostruite una vita insieme. altrimenti tu comunque avrai agito con sincerità verso te stessa e verso tuo marito.
> Bada bene non dico sia una cosa semplice, dico solo che dalle tue parole traspare un amore profondo per il tuo amante e una paura immensa di lasciare la certezza che hai a casa.


 
Allora! Io non separero' i miei bimbi dal papa' finche' sara' possibile. Intanto non e' che faccio la mogliettina innamorata...si convive x il bene dei figli. Tutto qua. Quando sara' il momento si vedra' come poter "fare"...se continuare a vivere x un po' da "separati in casa" (ora + o meno e' cosi'). E stessa cosa e' x il mio amante a casa sua...


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, se ne parla, soprattutto quando uno/a si è _"rifatto/a una vita"_ fregandosene del coniuge e mollandolo nella merda putrescente delle sue illusioni decomposte o fregandosene dei figli ch poi vengono sballottati tra il coniuge cornuto e mazziato e "l'idillio amoroso" dove spesso la controparte non sopporta i figli altrui appresso.
> 
> Scusa, oggi sono mordace, ma non certo insincero.


 
appunto...noi non vorremmo fare le cose cosi'. Ma cercando di arrivare ad avere un rapporto "sano" anche con gli ex coniugi. E guarda che tanti anni fa le nostre figlie (coetanee) si sono conosciute e stravedevano x noi! quindi... (e andavano pure molto d'accordo!!)


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> "sopravvive" a suo modo.
> 
> Io: sposata un figlio, mai tradito prima, un marito ottimo che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla da nessun punto di vista insieme da quando io *avevo 15 anni ora ne ho 42* tutti i giorni passati con lui, fatto tante cose ma tutte esclusivamente con lui...
> 
> ...


 
Mi fermo qui, e sia chiaro che sto rispondendo più ad Elisa che a Frittella.


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, Elisa, io proprio non la chiamerei "forza" in certi casi, ma solo pia illusione ed una bella dose di fette di salame grosse e spesse.
> E da parte maschile, invece, tanta furberia e tanto vigliacco cinismo.
> Scusa, ma mi è uscito dal cuore.


già, è spesso così e entrambi non ce ne rendiamo conto!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora! Io non separero' i miei bimbi dal papa' finche' sara' possibile. Intanto non e' che faccio la mogliettina innamorata...si convive x il bene dei figli. Tutto qua. Quando sara' il momento si vedra' come poter "fare"...se continuare a vivere x un po' da "separati in casa" (ora + o meno e' cosi'). E stessa cosa e' x il mio amante a casa sua...


 
Il mio ero un commento al fatto che dicevi che gli uomini sono meno forti di noi donne. Per questo giustificavi il tuo amante per il fatto che non lascia la moglie.
Credo che in una separazione fatta tra persone civili si riesca a tutelare comunque il bene dei figli.
Se il vostro amore è così forte non credo sia giusto vivere in questo modo
Ti dico come vedo io il rapporto tra te e il tuo amante. Poco è cambiato dall'ultima volta, lui può aver fatto quealcosa in più, ma il risultato è rimasto lo stesso.
Credo tu fatichi molto ad accettare che sei e resterai sempre l'amante.
La mia non è una critica, bada bene, sono stata amante anch'io e lo sai, il problema è accettare questa condizione e riuscire a viverla serenamente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi fermo qui, e sia chiaro che sto rispondendo più ad Elisa che a Frittella.


Morso da una vipera?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Mi è difficile inserirmi in modo costruttivo in questo thread.

perchè capisco bene come nasca una passione, come si sia tentati di provare qualcos'altro, come ci si cada, come si continui ad avere una vita parallela.

E capisco che si desideri provare tutte le sensazioni positive senza i sensi di colpa, gli assilli, i dubbi, tutto quello che volete. Capisco che si sia innamorate di un altro, capisco che si desideri chiarezza, pulizia, che si desideri ricominciare. Non sottovaluto i sensi di colpa verso i coniugi, li conoscono solo chi ci è dentro.

Ma non riesco a capire, davvero non ci riesco, come non si riconosca che una situazione è senza vie d'uscita. Non capisco come non si riconosca una storia ripetuta un milione di volte... non capisco come non si riesca ad accettare che una certa situazione ce la siamo costruita noi, e che solo a noi sta continuare, o cambiare e troncare. Questo non vuol dire che mi aspetto che basti riconoscere una situazione per cambiarla.

So che dire "basta qui" al coniuge, soprattutto se ci sono figli, è difficilissimo, ed entrano pensieri non solo egoistici. Si pensa anche all'altro, ai figli, e tutto...

Ma lamentarsi di una situazione che si è creati da soli... ecco, questo non riesco ad accettarlo... scusatemi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Morso da una vipera?


No, solo che i romanzetti ottocenteschi di amore e seduzione mi paiono fuori luogo, oggi.
E poi mi stanno pesantemente sui coglioni i "tombeur de femme", soprattutto quelli senza palle, e le donne che rinunciano al rispetto per sè stesse per gente del genere.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

innanzitutto questo thread e' di frittella...ho parlato della mia esperienza di nuovo solo x capire con lei se c'erano punti in comune.

Per il resto, allora, io ora ho accettato di stare in questa situazione ma solo xche' sono sicura del nostro amore e che non sia una squallida storia di sesso e perche' sono certa di un futuro insieme.
Ora accetto di vivere una vita parallela anche xche' ho le prove che lui con la moglie ha rapporti solo xche' "c'e' da mandare avanti una casa ed una famiglia" e non per amore. Non le da' "niente" a livello affettivo e per questo lei e' stufa. Se non mi amasse terrebbe buoni capre e cavoli (si dice cosi'?) e la stessa cosa farei io.
A noi in questo momento va bene cosi', anche se a volte le crisi ci sono, ma solo perche', ripeto, sappiamo che c'e'la volonta' di un futuro insieme (che stiamo gia' "progettando" anche materialmente).


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *innanzitutto questo thread e' di frittella...ho parlato della mia esperienza di nuovo solo x capire con lei se c'erano punti in comune.*
> 
> Hai ragione e me ne scuso
> 
> ...


Non sai quanto ti auguro di cuore che tutto questo sia vero proprio perchè credo all'amore che hai per lui.
Perchè se non fosse così non voglio pensare a quanto soffriresti..


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Per il resto, allora, io ora ho accettato di stare in questa situazione ma solo xche' sono sicura del nostro amore e che non sia una squallida storia di sesso e perche' sono certa di un futuro insieme.


Peccato che le squallide storie di sesso sono più belle, sincere e pulite della tua, cioè se quelle sono squallide come definiresti la tua???


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono iscritta da qualche giorno, vi leggo con attenzione da un po' di tempo e ho trovato a volte conforto e analogie nei vostri tread, vorrrei raccontarvi la mia storia probabilmente uguale a tante altre ma unica nel senso che ognuno la "sopravvive" a suo modo.
> 
> *Io: sposata un figlio, mai tradito prima, un marito ottimo che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla da nessun punto di vista insieme da quando io avevo 15 anni ora ne ho 42 tutti i giorni passati con lui, fatto tante cose ma tutte esclusivamente con lui...*
> *Lui, l' altro: sposato, figli,* si accorge che da subito di non essere innamorato della moglie rotfl:lo so... che ci devo fare ci ho creduto e ci credo ancora) prima di me un altra storia lunga e molto importante che finisce male lei lascia il marito per lui .. lui no...non se la sente...premetto che lui non aveva ancora figli lei sì (tre) poi dopo mesi e mesi decide che potrebbe lasciare la moglie ma lei non lo vuole più, soffre molto... passano anni, 5 o 6 credo arrivano i figli conosce me, iniziamo a vederci all' inizio per curiosità e voglia da parte mia di vivere qualcosa per me esclusivamente per me... abitiamo lontani ma riusciamo a vederci ogni 10 giorni circa.
> ...


La nostra storia si assomiglia molto inizialmente si differenzia molto per come io l'ho vissuta e tu la stai vivendo.
Io capisco come quest'iomo ti fà sentire, capisco le emozioni, capisco il pensare sempre a lui.
so cosa vuol dire stupirsi per come si è agito e non riuscire a fare nulla per smettere di farlo. 
Sono certa che tuo marito sia una brava persona che ti ama.
Non capisco nella maniera più assoluta nel volerlo far diventare l'altro quello che non è.
Dico a te, le stesse cose che dissi a ELisa e che continuo a dirle.
Non giudico, come potrei del resto, una donna che ha un'amante ma non concepisco il credere all'amore di quest'uomo.
Per come la vedo io, lui continua ad avere la sua vita serena con sua moglie e poi esisti tu che gli dai probabilmente quello che sua moglie non gli dà.
L'amore in queste cose non c'entra. 
Tu puoi decidere di continuare a frequentarlo sapendo che per lui sei una parte importante della sua vita ma non quanto la moglie, oppure decidere di tornare da tuo marito ricostruire quello che avete avuto e dimenticarti di quest'uomo.


Dov'è il conte quando c'è bisogno di lui?


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La nostra storia si assomiglia molto inizialmente si differenzia molto per come io l'ho vissuta e tu la stai vivendo.
> Io capisco come quest'iomo ti fà sentire, capisco le emozioni, capisco il pensare sempre a lui.
> so cosa vuol dire stupirsi per come si è agito e non riuscire a fare nulla per smettere di farlo.
> Sono certa che tuo marito sia una brava persona che ti ama.
> ...


Nel mio caso e'diverso visto che ho prove reali che lui sta' rovinando il rapporto con la moglie xche' non le da'+niente se non collaborazione familiare. E' VERo, ha avuto tante paure ma ora ha capito che il nostro amore e' troppo forte e dobbiamo fare qualcosa x realizzare il nostro sogno.
E a Daniele e gente che si sente superiore pensando che non sbagliera' mai, che si sente di giudicare in maniera cosi' forte, dico una cosa: ma chi vi credete di essere?? E CHE Cavolo, va bene tutto...!
tra l'altro sto' forum andrebbe chiamato solo dei traditi, visto il trattamento ai traditori.

Grazie mille!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso e'diverso visto che ho prove reali che lui sta' rovinando il rapporto con la moglie xche' non le da'+niente se non collaborazione familiare. E' VERo, ha avuto tante paure ma ora ha capito che il nostro amore e' troppo forte e dobbiamo fare qualcosa x realizzare il nostro sogno.
> E a Daniele e gente che si sente superiore pensando che non sbagliera' mai, che si sente di giudicare in maniera cosi' forte, dico una cosa: ma chi vi credete di essere?? E CHE Cavolo, va bene tutto...!
> tra l'altro sto' forum andrebbe chiamato solo dei traditi, visto il trattamento ai traditori.
> 
> Grazie mille!


Lascia stare i commenti di Daniele...Non ha ancora capito quando si deve fermare.
Il forum è di tutti  e stà a noi renderlo tale, quindi....
Spero che le prove non siano le cose che ti racconta lui, ma tu abbia un altro modo per verificarle....scusa oggi faccio la parte del grillo parlante


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso e'diverso visto che ho prove reali che lui sta' rovinando il rapporto con la moglie xche' non le da'+niente se non collaborazione familiare. E' VERo, ha avuto tante paure ma ora ha capito che il nostro amore e' troppo forte e dobbiamo fare qualcosa x realizzare il nostro sogno.
> E a Daniele e gente che si sente superiore pensando che non sbagliera' mai, che si sente di giudicare in maniera cosi' forte, dico una cosa: ma chi vi credete di essere?? E CHE Cavolo, va bene tutto...!
> tra l'altro *sto' forum andrebbe chiamato solo dei traditi, visto il trattamento ai traditori*.
> 
> Grazie mille!



Non è così e lo sai bene.
Lo sai perfettamente cosa ti è stato detto e come, quanto sostegno e incoraggiamento hai avuto da tanti. Se lo vuoi da tutti, bè, peccato, vivi nel mondo reale.

In genere non parlo così, ma rispondere in questo modo, tra l'altro proprio a Farfalla che è sempre stata carina e gentile, mi dà solo l'impressione che... si sia toccato un nervo scoperto.

E, sì, l'ho detto per irritarti. Perchè il "ce l'hanno tutti con me" è un atteggiamento molto fastidioso, che fa pensare a una chiusura totale verso i commenti di chi bene o male spende tempo anche per te.

Foprse oggi sono un pò nervosa anche io. Se vedrò che ho ecceduto, me ne scuserò. Adesso è quel che penso.


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa, i romanzetti harmony che tu ed il tuo bell'imbusto sono quanto di più squallido e dozzinale che possa esistere su questo mondo...tanti problemi per un uomo ed una donna, non è concepibile che si svenda la propria dignità di persona per questo.
QUando uscirai dal matrimonio a prescindere che il tuo cavaliere con armatura di latta si smoilli o no con la moglie alla quale fa passare l'inferno allora ti darò dei commenti positivi, ma fino a quel momento vivi in merda e in merda rimani.
I traditori che continuano sono quelli che hanno poco da dire o da fare, sono solo quelli che permangono nel loro problema psichiatrico e servono a ben poco.
Si vive per ben altro che per l'amore Elisa, se tu ti fermi a quello davero mi spiace.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, i romanzetti harmony che tu ed il tuo bell'imbusto sono quanto di più squallido e dozzinale che possa esistere su questo mondo...tanti problemi per un uomo ed una donna, non è concepibile che si svenda la propria dignità di persona per questo.
> QUando uscirai dal matrimonio a prescindere che il tuo cavaliere con armatura di latta si smoilli o no con la moglie alla quale fa passare l'inferno allora ti darò dei commenti positivi, ma fino a quel momento vivi in merda e in merda rimani.
> I traditori che continuano sono quelli che hanno poco da dire o da fare, sono solo quelli che permangono nel loro problema psichiatrico e servono a ben poco.
> Si vive per ben altro che per l'amore Elisa, se tu ti fermi a quello davero mi spiace.


Se non dovessi darla in giro ti darei una reputazione negativa. La seconda che do da quando sono qua dentro.

Si può esprimere il prioprio parere negativo anche senza insultare. Sbagli di brutto Daniele a pensare di poter usare qualunque linguaggio tu voglia.
Se vuoi rispetto, dai rispetto. Critica, anche duramente, ma sappi che usando certe parole ed espressioni togli qualunque contenuto lasciando solo l'impressione di una volgarità deprimente per te stesso prima che per le persone cui -non- ti rivolgi.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, i romanzetti harmony che tu ed il tuo bell'imbusto sono quanto di più squallido e dozzinale che possa esistere su questo mondo...tanti problemi per un uomo ed una donna, non è concepibile che si svenda la propria dignità di persona per questo.
> QUando uscirai dal matrimonio a prescindere che il tuo cavaliere con armatura di latta si smoilli o no con la moglie alla quale fa passare l'inferno allora ti darò dei commenti positivi, ma fino a quel momento vivi in merda e in merda rimani.
> I traditori che continuano sono quelli che hanno poco da dire o da fare, sono solo quelli che permangono nel loro problema psichiatrico e servono a ben poco.
> Si vive per ben altro che per l'amore Elisa, se tu ti fermi a quello davero mi spiace.



 ma che cazzo dici Daniele!! io lavoro tutto il santo giorno, ho casa e due bimbi da gestire! ma come ti permetti! dimmi...tu invece cosa hai??
E tra l'altro per avere il mio secondo figlio, ho "rischiato" visto che ho pure una patologia (malattia cronica rara).
Ma che ne sai della vita degli altri???


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se non dovessi darla in giro ti darei una reputazione negativa. La seconda che do da quando sono qua dentro.
> 
> Si può esprimere il prioprio parere negativo anche senza insultare. Sbagli di brutto Daniele a pensare di poter usare qualunque linguaggio tu voglia.
> Se vuoi rispetto, dai rispetto. Critica, anche duramente, ma sappi che usando certe parole ed espressioni togli qualunque contenuto lasciando solo l'impressione di una volgarità deprimente per te stesso prima che per le persone cui -non- ti rivolgi.


Ti quoto e aggiungo che deve smetterla di vedere in ogni donna che tradisce le sue ex......che palle!!!!


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa, in 30 anni non ho figli e non ho un matrimonio fallito come il tuo alle spalle, ma un inibitore di corrosione che sta passando test dopo test tutte le dure prove per proteggere i bronzi artistici, mica cotica e fagioli.
Il piacere intellettuale è molto più elevato del mero lavoro giornaliero condito con amore e il resto, se manca quello una vita risulta felice, ma non piena.
Ah, un traditore che continua nella sua strada è una persona che manca di rispetto continuamente, perchè io dovrei dargli rispetto? Gli do in maniera però evidente e trasparente quello che sta dando lui dietro alle spalle, merda a palate. Magari vedendo come li tratto si possono rendere conto di quello che stanno facendo nel loro non decidere.


----------



## Sid (12 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I vostri amanti dicono che non amono piu' le loro mogli, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?!:cooldue:
> 
> 
> Vi raccontano che con le mogli non hanno rapporti intimi/carnali, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?! :cooldue:
> ...


... quoto!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, in 30 anni non ho figli e non ho un matrimonio fallito come il tuo alle spalle, ma un inibitore di corrosione che sta passando test dopo test tutte le dure prove per proteggere i bronzi artistici, mica cotica e fagioli.
> Il piacere intellettuale è molto più elevato del mero lavoro giornaliero condito con amore e il resto, se manca quello una vita risulta felice, ma non piena.
> Ah, *un traditore che continua nella sua strada è una persona che manca di rispetto continuamente, perchè io dovrei dargli rispetto*? Gli do in maniera però evidente e trasparente quello che sta dando lui dietro alle spalle, merda a palate. Magari vedendo come li tratto si possono rendere conto di quello che stanno facendo nel loro non decidere.



Nessuno ti chiede di rispettare i comportamenti sbagliati di chicchessia. 
Ti chiedo io, per favore, di rispettare la totalità della persona, dando i commenti che ritieni più appropriati senza usare volgarità. 
Guarda, non ti cheido neppure di provare a comprendere che un comportamento sbagliato nasconde molte cose, e che i meccanismi che portano una persona ad agire in un certo modo sono complicati.
Ti chiedo di rispettare te stesso e tutti gli utenti.

In questo caso potevi dire, per esempio "penso che questa qui stia vivendo un romanzetto rosa senza alcun rispetto per il marito. Questo comportamento è orribile, penso che vivere per il cosiddetto "amore" sia superficiale, che  bla bla bla"

Dare "merda a palate" non aiuta nessuno. Neppure te a sfogarti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> ma che cazzo dici Daniele!! io lavoro tutto il santo giorno, ho casa e due bimbi da gestire! ma come ti permetti! dimmi...tu invece cosa hai??
> E tra l'altro per avere il mio secondo figlio, ho "rischiato" visto che ho pure una patologia (malattia cronica rara).
> Ma che ne sai della vita degli altri???


 
Quoto :up:


----------



## Sid (12 Ottobre 2010)

comunque Frittella: i giochi sono chiari.
Lui non ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante che aveva da anni, benchè all'epoca neppure avesse figli.
Ora, non solo non ha intenzione di lasciare sua moglie per te, ma ha "limitato" l'esigenza di vederti a una volta al mese.
Ti dice che ti ama e che sei la donna più importante della sua vita, ma nei fatti ti considera ben poco, al punto anche da irritarsi se non stai al tuo posto.

A questo punto: o accetti la situazione per com'è, avendo attentamente valutato che i benefici che tu trai siano maggiori rispetto alla delusione, alla vergogna, al disamore che senti,
oppure ti armi di coraggio, ti ricordi che sei una donna e non una sciocchina e dai una virata alla tua vita, in modo tale che al mattino svegliarsi non sia più un incubo. In due parole: lo lasci.

Non vedo altre soluzioni...


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

ok. e'Chiaro che qui sia un "covo" di traditi che aspettano al varco i traditori (e non parlo di quelli seriali o che lo fanno per sesso, ma di quelli che in fondo soffrono x un amore che vivono "di nascosto") per "Insultarli".
Chi tradisce e sta male vieni qui non per farsi dire che e' giusto farlo, ma nemmeno x essere "redento". Cerca solo un po' di comprensione da chi magari ha la stessa situazione per capire come affrontare le problematiche varie.
Pero' che ci si permetta sempre di giudicare in questo modo "barbaro" non mi pare giusto.
Tradire e'squallido ed amorale, ma purtroppo a volte succede. Bisogna prendere caso x caso e cercare di valutare e capire.
Anche io sto' male in questa situazione,  ma non posso cancellare la mia vita di prima ne' quella del mio amante x ricominciare insieme annientando tutto e tutti. C'e' chi lo fa e'vero. Ma facendo del male senza scrupoli. C'e' invece chi lo vorrebbe fare ma ha paura delle conseguenze. Perche' in fondo vuole bene ai suoi cari e non vuole deluderli. E magari prende tempo x farlo nel modo meno "indolore" possibile, sempre se ci sia...

Qui dentro o si e' stati traditi, o bisogna essere traditori consapevoli. Altrimenti e' una strage.
Non ho parole!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:
> - ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)
> - chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita
> - chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +
> ...


a che pro parlarne a te?

per dimostrarti che ci sono uomini che "scelgono" ma il tuo amante non ne fa parte?


tu l'hai già detto che conosci tutti questi casi
ma ne trai le conclusioni che credi

io personalmente non ne conosco

o meglio
quelli che conosco mi dimostrano che tanti uomini di dicono innamorati dell'amante ma pochissimi scelgono di separarsi
a questi pochissimi si aggiungono quelli che, dopo aver tradito, si separano, ma non per loro scelta: solo perchè le mogli hanno saputo e li hanno messi alla porta
in quest'ultima categoria, la maggior parte tende a stringere il rapporto con l'amante del momento (non sempre questa è d'accordo)

comunque nella maggior parte dei casi (in verità, tutti quelli che conosco nel reale) il nuovo rapporto o dura poco (perchè non supera lo scoglio del passaggio dalla clandestinità al quotidiano) o dura, ma intriso di infelicità, nella convinzione che un secondo fallimento condanni ad eccessive problematiche economiche e sociali nonchè preluda un solitario "viale del tramonto"


----------



## Cat (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok. e'Chiaro che qui sia un "covo" di traditi che aspettano al varco i traditori (e non parlo di quelli seriali o che lo fanno per sesso, ma di quelli che in fondo soffrono x un amore che vivono "di nascosto") per "Insultarli".
> Chi tradisce e sta male vieni qui non per farsi dire che e' giusto farlo, ma nemmeno x essere "redento". Cerca solo un po' di comprensione da chi magari ha la stessa situazione per capire come affrontare le problematiche varie.
> Pero' che ci si permetta sempre di giudicare in questo modo "barbaro" non mi pare giusto.
> Tradire e'squallido ed amorale, ma purtroppo a volte succede. Bisogna prendere caso x caso e cercare di valutare e capire.
> ...


 
Elisa cara,
abbi sempre bene a mente che i traditi soffrono per la loro condizione di persone appunto tradite.
difficilmente queste persone sono solidali ed umane con coloro che tradiscono.
si auspica tono moderato e buona educazione, ma non sempre anzi quasi mai il tradito è calmo, moderato, educato nel momento di non elaborazione del lutto.

non comprendono che anche i traditori possono per loro dinamiche star male, anche molto.

ti pregherei di considerare questo quando leggi brutte cose in risposta alle tue pene.

si è esseri umani, porta pazienza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok. e'Chiaro che qui sia un "covo" di traditi che aspettano al varco i traditori (e non parlo di quelli seriali o che lo fanno per sesso, ma di quelli che in fondo soffrono x un amore che vivono "di nascosto") per "Insultarli".
> Chi tradisce e sta male vieni qui non per farsi dire che e' giusto farlo, ma nemmeno x essere "redento". Cerca solo un po' di comprensione da chi magari ha la stessa situazione per capire come affrontare le problematiche varie.
> Pero' che ci si permetta sempre di giudicare in questo modo "barbaro" non mi pare giusto.
> Tradire e'squallido ed amorale, ma purtroppo a volte succede. Bisogna prendere caso x caso e cercare di valutare e capire.
> ...


No Elisa non prederla così.
Spero che le mie parole non ti abbiano offese. Nel mio caso ma penso che per molti sia così, si vedono dl di fuori le cose un pochino meglio di come le vede chi sta vivendole. Basandosi ovviamente su quel che viene letto.
Non è questione di fare stragi, nel tuo caso ti siamo stati vicini e ancora adesso lo siamo. Capiamo la tua sofferenza ma si vede anche quanto stai ancora credendo a una cosa che non capiterà. E non sai quanto mi auguro di sbagliarmi.
Io lo so che tutto quello che viene detto qui fà riflettere ma che poi è difficile agire quando si vivono queste situazioni.
Non so cosa intendi per traditori consapevoli, per come la vedo io, io rientro in questa categoria e non è che non mi sia beccata le mia belle bastonate. Quasi tutte però erano meritate.
Sul fatto poi che ci sia modo e modo di esprimersi sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok. *e'Chiaro che qui sia un "covo" di traditi che aspettano al varco i traditori* (e non parlo di quelli seriali o che lo fanno per sesso, ma di quelli che in fondo soffrono x un amore che vivono "di nascosto") per "Insultarli".
> Chi tradisce e sta male vieni qui non per farsi dire che e' giusto farlo, ma nemmeno x essere "redento". Cerca solo un po' di comprensione da chi magari ha la stessa situazione per capire come affrontare le problematiche varie.
> *Pero' che ci si permetta sempre di giudicare in questo modo "barbaro" non mi pare giusto.*
> Tradire e'squallido ed amorale, ma purtroppo a volte succede. Bisogna prendere caso x caso e cercare di valutare e capire.
> ...


Prima e seconda frase.
Non è vero e tu lo sai, perchè hai ricevuto solidarietà più volte, sostegno e consigli delicati, oltre che ingiurie da persone che per favore non vorrai uniformare alla maggioranza degli utenti del forum.

Terza frase. Qui dentro che si sia stati traditi o traditori, o che lo si sia attualmente, quello che si cerca di fare è raggiungere consapevolezza delle proprie azioni.
Non bisogna essere traditori consapevoli. Serve essere consapevoli e basta.

Alcuni cercano di redimere, alcuni insultano, alcuni plaudono. La maggiornaza cerca di fare chiarezza. I tuoi post inneggianti il vostro grande amore qui sono in netto contrasto con quelli del tuo ultimo thread. Io ti crederei molto più facilmente se non avessi letto la tua disillusione e le tue frasi feroci contro il tuo amante nell'altro thread.

Ma non mi crea problemi questo. Hai scelto una strada, la porti avanti, bene. Mi secca che tu degradi gli utenti che ti hanno dato retta.


----------



## Elisa (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Prima e seconda frase.
> Non è vero e tu lo sai, perchè hai ricevuto solidarietà più volte, sostegno e consigli delicati, oltre che ingiurie da persone che per favore non vorrai uniformare alla maggioranza degli utenti del forum.
> 
> Terza frase. Qui dentro che si sia stati traditi o traditori, o che lo si sia attualmente, quello che si cerca di fare è raggiungere consapevolezza delle proprie azioni.
> ...


io non degrado nessuno. Pero' la verita' e' che sono stata capita solo quando volevo mollare l'amante e sistemare col marito.
Quando invece ho scelto altro, sono stata subito messa "sotto accusa".
Ho fatto questa scelta xche' amo quell'uomo. La vita e' una e non me la sento di rinunciare a lui.
A questo punto io spero avremo presto un futuro,ma se anche ci vorra' tempo io voglio rischiare. Credo in lui e so' i problemi "reali" che abbiamo e che ci sono. 
Se non ce la dovessimo fare (anche se sono sicura di si anche se non a breve) non sara' x mancanza d'amore, ma solo x altri tipi di problemi.
MA io ci credo...come credo che il nostro amore non sia cosi' solo xche' "da clandestini", anche xche' di clandestino ormai c'e' ben poco...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non degrado nessuno. Pero' la verita' e' che sono stata capita solo quando volevo mollare l'amante e sistemare col marito.
> Quando invece ho scelto altro, sono stata subito messa "sotto accusa".
> Ho fatto questa scelta xche' amo quell'uomo. La vita e' una e non me la sento di rinunciare a lui.
> A questo punto io spero avremo presto un futuro,ma se anche ci vorra' tempo io voglio rischiare. Credo in lui e so' i problemi "reali" che abbiamo e che ci sono.
> ...



Ti è stato semplicemente detto di essere consapevole delle tue scelte. Se tu avessi scelto di continuare con l'amante prendendo solo quello che ti dava, molti ti avrebbero biasimata -del resto, che ti aspetteresti?- ma come Cleo, Sabina, Chiara Matraini sanno benissimo, qua dentro si vive tranquillamente anche decidendo di restare col marito e con l'amante.
Se tu avessi detto che volevi l'amante perchè lo ami, stessa situazione. Qualcuno ti avrebbe deriso, qualcuno ti avrebbe insultato, ma come prima, la maggioranza avrebbe detto "l'importante è che tu sia consapevole dei rischi, di quello che ti puoi aspettare. E magari pensa pure se tuo marito non sarebbe più felice senza di te".

Adesso ti dichiari profondamente convinta che il tuo amante ti ami alla follia, e che resta solo da affrontare problemi pratici. Ripeto, queste ultime dichiarazioni sono in nettissimo contrasto con l'immagine che hai dato di lui, con dolore e rabbia, nell'altro thread.

Qui qualcosa non torna, e mi sembra che appunto ci sia una carenza di consapevolezza. Tanto erano amari gli sfoghi di là, tanto sono idilliaci i toni di qua.

Perdonami se non sono convinta che la vostra situazione sia esattamente quale la descrivi. Mi baso unicamente su quanto hai scritto, e hai scritto cose molto diverse.

Ma ripeto, questo fa parte del tuo percorso di vita, non mi sto mettendo a dire che devi o non devi fare questo o quello.

Generalizzare tutto il forum come covo di traditi o come assatanati pronti a sbranare chi vive un infelice amore clandestino, io lo trovo insultante.


----------



## cleo81 (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, in 30 anni non ho figli e non ho un matrimonio fallito come il tuo alle spalle, ma un inibitore di corrosione che sta passando test dopo test tutte le dure prove per proteggere i bronzi artistici, mica cotica e fagioli.
> Il piacere intellettuale è molto più elevato del mero lavoro giornaliero condito con amore e il resto, se manca quello una vita risulta felice, ma non piena.
> Ah, un traditore che continua nella sua strada è una persona che manca di rispetto continuamente, perchè io dovrei dargli rispetto? Gli do in maniera però evidente e trasparente quello che sta dando lui dietro alle spalle, merda a palate. *Magari vedendo come li tratto si possono rendere conto di quello che stanno facendo nel loro non decidere.*


Illuso.
Non convinci nessuno Daniele, rendi solo evidente a tutti il tuo rancore ed il tuo astio, che purtroppo non riesci a superare.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso e'diverso visto che ho prove reali che lui sta' rovinando il rapporto con la moglie xche' non le da'+niente se non collaborazione familiare. E' VERo, ha avuto tante paure ma ora ha capito che il nostro amore e' troppo forte e dobbiamo fare qualcosa x realizzare il nostro sogno.
> E a Daniele e gente che si sente superiore pensando che non sbagliera' mai, che si sente di giudicare in maniera cosi' forte, dico una cosa: ma chi vi credete di essere?? E CHE Cavolo, va bene tutto...!
> tra l'altro *sto' forum andrebbe chiamato solo dei traditi, visto il trattamento ai traditori.*
> 
> Grazie mille!


si porta molto 'sta boiata
ma siamo rimasti pochini di traditi che non siano o siano stati anche traditori
e se disturbiamo troppo veniamo bannati, quindi che problema c'è?

daniele è l'unico che manifesti una sicurezza granitica del tipo che tu lamenti
ma a parte quest'annotazione di colore:

sei convinta di vivere un grande amore ricambiato
bene
sei convinta che siete due esempi di virtù che sacrificano la loro sicura felicità per il bene dei figli
benissimo
sei convinta che tuo marito abbia ben chiaro la realtà e l'accetti ed altrettanto faccia la moglie di lui
ancora meglio

allora
che altri (non solo traditi) interpretino in tutto o in parte il tuo racconto in modo diverso da te
non ti infastidisce un po' troppo?
soprattutto considerando che tu, dando per vere le tue convinzioni di cui sopra, sei l'eccezione, una su un miliardo, la quadratura del cerchio e tanto di cappello
non dovrebbero nemmeno scalfirti i dubbi basati su vicende più comuni, invece ti disturbano al punto di volerli zittire?





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non è così e lo sai bene.
> Lo sai perfettamente cosa ti è stato detto e come, quanto sostegno e incoraggiamento hai avuto *da tanti.* .............


anche dai traditi

ma come si saranno permessi, quei bastardi a provare a darle una mano


mah!


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa, come spiegarti meglio? Allora tu fai perdere anni di vita a tuo marito, anni che tu non vuoi invece perdere perchè la vita è una sola. Ma ci pensi a quel cornuto di tuo marito? Non vale anche per lui che la vita è una sola? E basta con la boiata megagalattica che lui sà e che accetta, perchè lo scoprire un tradimento fa così tanto male che si preferisce non vedere e in teoria si preferisce che l'altra persona abbia la decenza di togliersi via dai maroni prima che venga scoperta.
Ti si contesta il tuo rimanere a casa e permanere con Big Jim, null'altro, sfruttando tuo marito come un animale da soma.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok. e'Chiaro che qui sia un "covo" di traditi che aspettano al varco i traditori (e non parlo di quelli seriali o che lo fanno per sesso, ma di quelli che in fondo soffrono x un amore che vivono "di nascosto") per "Insultarli".
> Chi tradisce e sta male vieni qui non per farsi dire che e' giusto farlo, ma nemmeno x essere "redento". Cerca solo un po' di comprensione da chi magari ha la stessa situazione per capire come affrontare le problematiche varie.
> Pero' che ci si permetta sempre di giudicare in questo modo "barbaro" non mi pare giusto.
> Tradire e'squallido ed amorale, ma purtroppo a volte succede. Bisogna prendere caso x caso e cercare di valutare e capire.
> ...


non sarebbe meglio se ci dicessi che cosa oggi ti  fa tanto male da non renderti sopportabile che non si concordi con la tua visione della tua storia
prima di dire che è il forum, prova a mettere una attimo da parte daniele che ormai conosci
chi altro ti ha "insultato" prima che tu postassi questo e i post immediatamente precedenti?
a me pare nessuno
e in particolare quali traditi?
io non ho letto altri insulti

cos' che ti ha addolorato al di fuori di questo 3d, oggi più che in altri giorni?


----------



## cleo81 (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non degrado nessuno. Pero' la verita' e' che sono stata capita solo quando volevo mollare l'amante e sistemare col marito.
> Quando invece ho scelto altro, sono stata subito messa "sotto accusa".
> Ho fatto questa scelta xche' amo quell'uomo. La vita e' una e non me la sento di rinunciare a lui.
> A questo punto io spero avremo presto un futuro,ma se anche ci vorra' tempo io voglio rischiare. Credo in lui e so' i problemi "reali" che abbiamo e che ci sono.
> ...


No Elisa, no.
A parte che nessuno mette sotto accusa nessuno, almeno qui, ma si cercano di chiarire ed approfondire i comportamenti e le reazioni delle persone, oltre a dare consigli e opinioni.

Come ha notato Senzasperanze, quello che fa strano è la contraddizione tra quello che dici ora e quello che esprimevi nell'ultimo tuo 3d.

Io capisco che la rabbia ed il dolore possano portare a parlare male e a offendere la persona in questione, ma in un istante di rabbia, poi si deve cercare di capire e trarre le proprie conclusioni.
Sarò troppo razionale, ma ho sempre odiato sentir "buttar me..a" (scusatemi per l'espressione) e poi dire di amare (e di essere amata) come mai nella vita è stato, la stessa persona... tanto più metterlo per iscritto nel forum (che implica già un lavoro di ragionamento e di tempo).

Cmq, hai ragione, la vita è tua, viviti questa storia così com'è... ma cerca di prevenire le tue future sofferenze, mettiti al riparo... ho l'impressione che la tua coperta sia davvero troppo corta.


----------



## cleo81 (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti è stato semplicemente detto di essere consapevole delle tue scelte. Se tu avessi scelto di continuare con l'amante prendendo solo quello che ti dava, molti ti avrebbero biasimata -del resto, che ti aspetteresti?- ma come Cleo, Sabina, Chiara Matraini sanno benissimo, qua dentro si vive tranquillamente anche decidendo di restare col marito e con l'amante.
> Se tu avessi detto che volevi l'amante perchè lo ami, stessa situazione. Qualcuno ti avrebbe deriso, qualcuno ti avrebbe insultato, ma come prima, la maggioranza avrebbe detto "l'importante è che tu sia consapevole dei rischi, di quello che ti puoi aspettare. E magari pensa pure se tuo marito non sarebbe più felice senza di te".
> 
> Adesso ti dichiari profondamente convinta che il tuo amante ti ami alla follia, e che resta solo da affrontare problemi pratici. Ripeto, queste ultime dichiarazioni sono in nettissimo contrasto con l'immagine che hai dato di lui, con dolore e rabbia, nell'altro thread.
> ...


Pigiata pubblica, cara amica.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Pigiata pubblica, cara amica.



 Smack!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non degrado nessuno. Pero' la verita' e' che sono stata capita solo quando volevo mollare l'amante e sistemare col marito.
> Quando invece ho scelto altro, sono stata subito messa "sotto accusa".
> Ho fatto questa scelta xche' *amo quell'uomo. La vita e' una e non me la sento di rinunciare a lui.*
> A questo punto io spero *avremo presto un futuro,ma se anche ci vorra' tempo io voglio rischiare. Credo in lui e so' i problemi "reali" che abbiamo e che ci sono. *
> ...


io sono certo una tradita
e pur avendo ricostruito ricordo sin troppo bene la sofferenza 

quindi siete tutti liberi di seguire l'onda in voga e crocifiggermi, anche dicendo che la sto insultando o che vedo solo quello che voglio vedere

ma ....
guardate il grassettato
e poi andate a rileggere gli altri interventi che elisa ha fatto cogliendo l'occasione di un 3d altrui

il bisogno di affermare la grandezza di questo amore è talmente spasmodico che fa male al cuore
ti interessa così tanto convincere noi?
o stai cercando di convincere qualcun'altro?


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Io permango una roccia che fa molto fastidio a chi si è dimostrato molliccio! Poi visto che sono caduto in tentazione anche io quando stavo con la mia prima fedifraga e ho lasciato perdere per rispetto la dice lunga sulla mia levatura.
L'errore non è la relazione, è l'iniziarla ed è noto che quando si fa un triplo tutffo con avvitamento nella melma...si finisce incastrati.
Traditori, imparate ad essere persone più profonde e meno leggerotte, più oneste con voi e con gli altri senza la necessità di avere assoluto bisogno del grandissimoissimoissimoissimo amore per giustificare tutto.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io permango una roccia che fa molto fastidio a chi si è dimostrato molliccio! Poi visto che sono caduto in tentazione anche io quando stavo con la mia prima fedifraga e ho lasciato perdere per rispetto *la dice lunga sulla mia levatura.*
> L'errore non è la relazione, è l'iniziarla ed è noto che quando si fa un triplo tutffo con avvitamento nella melma...si finisce incastrati.
> Traditori, imparate ad essere persone più profonde e meno leggerotte, più oneste con voi e con gli altri senza la necessità di avere assoluto bisogno del grandissimoissimoissimoissimo amore per giustificare tutto.


io mi limito

ma tu non dire che non te le vai a cercare


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio, io non ho mai giocato con i sentimenti altrui e con le vite altrui, mi vanto di una condotta che è difficile da seguire e che segurò per rispetto di me stesso, anche se mi trovassi davanti una bella ragazzuola che vuole solo me...saranno problemi suoi e non miei. Io ho quel poco che mi è rimasto di mio dentro di me, non lo gioco per nulla al mondo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> ma che cazzo dici Daniele!! io lavoro tutto il santo giorno, ho casa e due bimbi da gestire! ma come ti permetti! dimmi...tu invece cosa hai??
> E tra l'altro per avere il mio secondo figlio, ho "rischiato" visto che ho pure una patologia (malattia cronica rara).
> Ma che ne sai della vita degli altri???


Elisa, lo so che avendo usato pure io toni accesi sarei l'ultimo a dover parlare, ma ti prego di lasciar perdere gli scontri con Daniele. Bravo ragazzo, ma non sa darsi un limite, come giustamente ha già detto Farfalla.
Io stamattina ho usato i toni che ho usato per sottolineare le assurdità che vengono a galla quando si legge un racconto come quello di Frittella. Dai, non dirmi che a parte i toni, ho commentato in modo sbagliato: certo ho commentato quello che è stato scritto, non la storia reale che ognuno di noi conosce per sè, e pure ognuno a modo proprio.
Nota quante volte ho difeso i traditori! Non l'ho fatto per buonismo o per campagna promozionale, ma perchè tento di essere comprensivo di ogni punto di vista. Leggiti come mi sono rivolto a Lamarchesa, prima e dopo.
Certo ogni tanto ci vuole un po' di crudezza (mai di disprezzo, caro Daniele), perchè certe situazioni sono spessissimo (non sempre, ok!) sintomo di occhi ed orecchie chiuse al buonsenso.
Ben felice di scoprire alla fine di essermi sbagliato


----------



## alfeo (12 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> innanzitutto questo thread e' di frittella...ho parlato della mia esperienza di nuovo solo x capire con lei se c'erano punti in comune.
> 
> Per il resto, allora, io ora ho accettato di stare in questa situazione ma solo xche' sono sicura del nostro amore e che non sia una squallida storia di sesso e perche' sono certa di un futuro insieme.
> Ora accetto di vivere una vita parallela anche xche' ho le prove che lui con la moglie ha rapporti solo xche' "c'e' da mandare avanti una casa ed una famiglia" e non per amore. Non le da' "niente" a livello affettivo e per questo lei e' stufa. Se non mi amasse terrebbe buoni capre e cavoli (si dice cosi'?) e la stessa cosa farei io.
> A noi in questo momento va bene cosi', anche se a volte le crisi ci sono, ma solo perche', ripeto, sappiamo che c'e'la volonta' di un futuro insieme (che stiamo gia' "progettando" anche materialmente).


Mi spiace che tu ti chiuda in te stessa in questa nuvola di "incomprensione".
Forse è vero, neanche io riesco a capirti, ma oltre ad un evidente limite mio c'è l'evidente limite del mezzo, del forum. Purtroppo mi baso su quello che scrivi, su quello che hai scritto, sulle tue lunghe pause, sul fatto che rientri ogni tanto o chiedendo aiuto o sentendoti risentita per la superficialità delle analisi dei presenti. E' una visione parziale? Senz'altro. Tu hai un quadro molto più oggettivo e spero migliore di quel che appare.
Per esempio, adesso, mi pare che l'unico recente cambiamento non è stato che TU hai di PIU' da lui ma solo che lui ti dice di dare di MENO alla moglie.
Dal mio limitato osservatorio mi pare una sterile consolazione.


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*ragazzi...*

grazie a chi mi ha risposto e grazie anche a chi si è spennato a causa del mio thread ...
beh dal mio canto sono ancora più confusa e avvilita la mia storia non dista molto da quella di elisa a parte il fatto che mio marito non sospetta minimamente e nemmeno la moglie di lui diciamo che a casa è tutto normale ... lo so ... merda a palate come dice daniele ...ma anche no... e che io non sono per nulla sicura del suo amore ... perciò ho scritto cercavo risposta a questo suo comportamento forse...lo so a 40 anni una donna forse dovrebbe essere più matura ... purtroppo in questo momento io non lo sono... che quest' uomo mi ami o mi usi per i propri bisogni anche se credo di no dopo quasi  due anni, io ci ho lasciato l' anima ... Prendo buone le risposte che ognuno ha dato ad elisa e le faccio  mie ... quindi grazie ... a chi è stato comprensivo e grazie a chi sempre indirettamente mi ha fatto sentire stupida, infantile e schifosa ma  lo sapevo già di essere così purtroppo ... non so cosa fare ne della mia vita ne di questa sporca storia e sto cercando aiuto per capirlo ....  .... buona sera a tutti ....


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> grazie a chi mi ha risposto e grazie anche a chi si è spennato a causa del mio thread ...
> beh dal mio canto sono ancora più confusa e avvilita la mia storia non dista molto da quella di elisa a parte il fatto che mio marito non sospetta minimamente e nemmeno la moglie di lui diciamo che a casa è tutto normale ... lo so ... merda a palate come dice daniele ...ma anche no... e che io non sono per nulla sicura del suo amore ... perciò ho scritto cercavo risposta a questo suo comportamento forse...lo so a 40 anni una donna forse dovrebbe essere più matura ... purtroppo in questo momento io non lo sono... che quest' uomo mi ami o mi usi per i propri bisogni anche se credo di no dopo quasi due anni, io ci ho lasciato l' anima ... Prendo buone le risposte che ognuno ha dato ad elisa e le faccio mie ... quindi grazie ... a chi è stato comprensivo e grazie a chi sempre indirettamente mi ha fatto sentire stupida, infantile e schifosa ma lo sapevo già di essere così purtroppo ... non so cosa fare ne della mia vita ne di questa sporca storia e sto cercando aiuto per capirlo .... .... buona sera a tutti ....


a parte uno, "schifosa" nessuno di noi ha desiderato farti sentire, figuriamoci!
Mica siamo "Sommi Giudici"! (tranne uno, ok).

Non scappare, però, il lavoro è lungo, il cammino difficile e doloroso ma so che, magari non io, ma qui ci sono persone che ti possono essere davvero vicine ed aiutarti non a scegliere, questo assolutamente no, ma a capire meglio.


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Io ti consiglierei di fare chiarezza dentro di te, se è lui che vuoi o meglio è tuo marito che non vuoi c he ci stai a fare con lui e fargli perdere tempo? Sei forse una milionaria che poi gli staccherà un assegno di mille milioni di biliardi di euro? Non credo e quindi che fai spendere a lui il bene più prezioso che ha?
Oppure nel tuo intimo ti rifuggi tanto nell'amante che non ti sei chiesta come sarebbe vivere senza tuo marito? Forse senza di lui ti accorgeresti di amarlo davvero e forse senza di lui non vivresti questa storia che è comunque non a metà...anche meno.
Ti invito a riflettere non sul tuo amante che in quanto tale vale come il due di briscola, ma a tuo marito ed al rapporto con lui come se il tuo amante non esistesse o fosse morto, cercheresti altro? Cercheresti di uscire comunque dal matrimonio? Dimmi su.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> grazie a chi mi ha risposto e grazie anche a chi si è spennato a causa del mio thread ...
> beh dal mio canto sono ancora più confusa e avvilita la mia storia non dista molto da quella di elisa a parte il fatto che mio marito non sospetta minimamente e nemmeno la moglie di lui diciamo che a casa è tutto normale ... lo so ... merda a palate come dice daniele ...ma anche no... e che io non sono per nulla sicura del suo amore ... perciò ho scritto cercavo risposta a questo suo comportamento forse...lo so a 40 anni una donna forse dovrebbe essere più matura ... purtroppo in questo momento io non lo sono... che quest' uomo mi ami o mi usi per i propri bisogni anche se credo di no dopo quasi due anni, io ci ho lasciato l' anima ... Prendo buone le risposte che ognuno ha dato ad elisa e le faccio mie ... quindi grazie ... a chi è stato comprensivo e grazie a chi sempre indirettamente mi ha fatto sentire stupida, infantile e schifosa ma lo sapevo già di essere così purtroppo ... non so cosa fare ne della mia vita ne di questa sporca storia e sto cercando aiuto per capirlo .... .... buona sera a tutti ....


Gentile Frittella,
E' con lo stesso sguardo di una vitella che viene trascinata sul furgone del macello che ti si può immaginare mentre leggi le corpose iniezioni di guano che, improvvisamente, farciscono la tua storia...

Che poi uno diventa quello che gli altri pensano.

E qui ne esci peggio di quando sei entrata...

Certo qualcuno ha il candore delle stigmate di cui si fregia ed è un novello Solomon Kane di nome Daniele.
Ed egli è una buona cosa per tutti!
Non nega mai la possibilità di perdizione a nessuno e concilia sempre ferocia e intransigenza...
Pura ubermensch!

Altri ti daranno generose pacche sulle spalle, invitandoti a scegliere il meglio per te, o per i tuoi figli, o per la pubblica piazza.

Nessuno di noi aggiunge o toglie nulla.

Magari, nel brusio generale, troverai qualche aggettivo, qualche termine per ritagliare meglio la tua posizione nello spazio siderale.

E getterai un'ombra netta sul sentiero, qualsiasi strada intraprenderai.

Good luck!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Con mio marito? beh ti lascio immaginare, prima dell' altro credevo andasse tutto bene, insomma stiamo insieme da 27 anni e pensavo magari ad un rilassamento ordinario....da quando ho conosciuto l' altro ho capito che nonostante sia parte della mia vita non lo amo più...forse lo sapevo anche prima ma non volevo ammetterlo...è molto difficile ora, in tutto, nella vita quotidiana e peggio nei rapporti intimi....far finta di nulla è devastante, non capisco ancora se la consapevolezza che con l' altro non ci sarà mai un futuro peggiora o migliora le cose è un delirio di pensieri e supposizioni che non ti lasciano un attimo di respiro non so se mi sono spiegata .... ora come da consiglio di Farfalla vado e racconto la mia storia ....


riporto questo post dall'altro 3d e rispondo qui perchè riguarda la tua storia
e lo uso per rispondere alla tua richiesta di aiuto

premetto che io sono una tradita
per questo ma non solo, sono una pessima persona che ha il torto di non credere all'ammore (qui dentro è così)

in questo post descrivi quello che è diventato il sentimento per tuo marito
attenta
così lo vedi ora che sei abbagliata da un'altra persona 
non è detto che tu veda il vero

per sapere cosa è rimasto di quel sentimento dovresti liberare la tua mente dall'idea dell'altro
non impossibile
ma difficile

sappi però che ci son persone qui dentro che hanno tradito, si son credute perdutamente innamorate, erano pronte a mollare tutto e ...
hanno poi scoperto che era un abbaglio e ora sono ancora con il coniuge e non perchè non hanno scelta

se sei abbagliato, quel che prima era nitido si sfuma, quel che era bello si inquina, quel che non piaceva diventa insopportabile

dall'altro lato c'è "lui"
identico a lui non c'è solo l'amante di Elisa
ne trovi a iosa nelle storie di traditrici e "altre"
uomini sposati e infelici, che non amano altro che l'amante ma per i motivi più fantasiosi restano con le mogli

dici che 2 anni sono troppi?
una utente che non scrive più capì dopo 8 anni che il suo amante, sposato, infelice, quello che le parlava del loro futuro insieme, dei figli che avrebbero avuto, che siccome "non aveva più rapporti con la moglie" concertò con lei (l'utente) la possibilità di concepire un figlio con la moglie ... non sono non avrebbe lasciato la moglie ma aveva altre amanti

è un caso limite?
ne trovi tanti altri

amano l'amante!
quanto la amano!
farebbero qualsiasi cosa per lei
e quanto promettono

ma non son cambiali da mettere all'incasso e se ci si prova ecco che si ritraggono
ma se si ritrae l'amante, vedi come la rincorrono
perchè?
perchè la amano? 
intendiamoci sul significato di amore, allora
sicuramente il sesso extraconiugale ha quel certo non so chè
sicuramente cercarsene un'altra è un po' uno sbattimento
eppoi, magari ne trovi una che fa le piazzate, che pretende ...
un rischio

ma se tu mi amassi non dovresti essere conseguente?
non sopporti che io faccia sesso con mio marito (e non parlo di una protesta di facciata, per salvare la recita)
vuoi vedermi felice
vuoi farmi felice

il problema al momento non è il tuo sentimento per tuo marito, che vedi attraverso lenti deformanti
e nemmeno quello che vorrebbe il tuo amante (e dal comportamento che descrivi la prognosi è che vuole del buon sesso extraconiugale in un contesto in cui l'amante non rompa troppo e si ritenga innamorata perchè questo accarezza il suo ego)

il problema sei tu, quello che vuoi tu
ma tu ora non lo sai

non scoprirai quello che provi per tuo marito e se ci può essere futuro per voi, se prima non ti liberi dell'influsso dell'amante
non scoprirai se quello con l'amante è amore e se ci può essere un futuro per voi se prima non ti liberi di tuo marito 
oppure se non riesci a guardare il tuo amante spogliandoti del coinvolgimento emotivo
cosa ti da concretamente quest'uomo?
quali prove hai delle cose che ti dice?
di che parlate (di concreto)?

NON devi rispondere a me

prova a valutarlo come faresti se fosse l'amante di tua figlia


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I vostri amanti dicono che non amono piu' le loro mogli, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?!:cooldue:
> 
> 
> Vi raccontano che con le mogli non hanno rapporti intimi/carnali, e voi ci credete? Sul serio?! :cooldue:
> ...


Stesso mio pensiero...Brava...
Ma penso (IMHO) che sia una giustificazione femminile, poverino, la cattivona della moglie non lo ama più, ma ci sono qua io a tirarti su il morale. Il problema vero è che le amanti, non conoscono il lato tristo di questi uomini, quello che salta fuori dalla convivenza. E torno a dire, che ringrazio di cuore quelle donne che seppur si sono concesse certi lazzi e frizzi con il sottoscritto, lo hanno sempre fatto dicendo: " Ehi bellimbusto, mi rendo conto che c'è una moglie dietro di te!".
Amica è anche quella che ti fa capire dove sbagli con la moglie. XD.
Io posso dire ad una donna: " Senti, io, sento di non amare più mia moglie!", ma non potrei mai dire: " Sai mia moglie non mi ama più!".
Certo che però se un partner arriva a dire all'altro: " Io non ti amo più!", bisogna capire che è finita.
Si starà assieme senza amore, se si vuole, ma se una storia è finita è finita.
Iniziare a dire al plurale: " Ma no dai, non è vero, noi ci amiamo!", può essere rassicurante, ma molto fuorviante.
Del resto io mi sento amato o meno, a seconda di come vengo trattato no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Mio marito non è un fesso...per favore non chiamrlo fesso...con l' altro ci siamo incontrati parecchi volte senza nemmeno toccarci...non credo si aumo di bassa levatura ma forse non l' ho ancora conosciuto come dici tu....o forse lo amo talmente tanto da cancellare tutto il brutto che c'è....


Perdonalo o disapprovelo, cazzo, non si riesce eh?
Visto Daniele saputone?
Nessuno tollera vedere sminuito o insultato il proprio partner...
Daniele, ti piacerebbe vedere insultata tua madre? Eh? O la tua ragazza?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Ma visto? Ti stai già comportando come con farfalla...idem con patate...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che è quello che cerchiamo di dire a te. Sei tu che parli di restare insieme per i figli. Non ami più tuo marito, il mio consiglio è sempre stato quello di lasciarlo, anche solo per rispetto a lui, e poi se il tuo amante lascia la moglie vi ricostruite una vita insieme. altrimenti tu comunque avrai agito con sincerità verso te stessa e verso tuo marito.
> Bada bene non dico sia una cosa semplice, dico solo che dalle tue parole traspare un amore profondo per il tuo amante e una paura immensa di lasciare la certezza che hai a casa.


Sul lasciarsi...uhm...
Vediamo...
Leggendo e scrivendo qui, e torno a ringraziare Bruja, mi sono accorto che sono vissuto in un certo tipo di matrimonio, molto lontano da quello tradizionale, ma è logico, no? Io sono io, continuo ad allargare i pantaloni stretti.
Ora sono giunto alla conclusione che è vero, una terza persona può farci riflettere sul fatto che quello che stiamo vivendo sia o meno quello che sognavamo, ma sono dell'idea, che il lasciarsi debba essere legato a fenomeni del tipo: " Non siamo più capaci di andare d'accordo". Rimando il lettore ad un bel libretto di piero Angela: La scienza dell'amore.

Non sono d'accordo di lasciare una persona per mettersi con un'altra: uhm, troppo insidioso.
Seneca insegna che dovunque andiamo portiamo dietro noi stessi.
Ok, farfy, se vuoi per una notte, posso essere quanto di meglio tu abbia mai sognato. Ma sarà per una notte: poi scocca l'ora x, e la mia mitica carrozza torna ad essere una zucca.

Insomma io resto un povero coglione, che tiene ben a mente, chi lava le sue mutande sporche, e chi rischia del suo, per mandare avanti la baracca.

Ovvio, non vuoi più stare con me? Esci, vai...
Non sarò MAI capace di dire: devi stare con me, perchè sei legata a me da quel vincolo. 

Sono pure sempre un' uomo che un brutto giorno si tolse la fede nuziale, e ne fece una polpetta sull'incudine: mise l'anello su una busta e spedì a chi di dovere...
Sono sempre uno a cui fu detto: " é meglio che ci separiamo!"...e lei quindici giorni dopo aveva le carte in mano.

Sempre stato famoso per la mia tempestività...e sempre pagato caro per la mia impulsività.

Non capisco tutto sto tormentarsi su certe decisioni.
Mah


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

*e manco manca il navigatore*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Frittella.
> Potremmo mettere insieme due proverbi e farne uno adatto a te: "_chi cerca trova...... e i cocci sono suoi."_
> 
> Hai 42 anni, non 20, sai quali sono i presupposti del tizio il quale evidentemente è un "professionista", parli di tuo marito come del cane "poverino"........... forse è il caso di maturare un po' di rispetto per gli altri e per te stessa???
> ...


 
hi, hi, hi.. sembra la pubblicità del rally del sarawak :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul lasciarsi...uhm...
> Vediamo...
> Leggendo e scrivendo qui, e torno a ringraziare Bruja, mi sono accorto che sono vissuto in un certo tipo di matrimonio, molto lontano da quello tradizionale, ma è logico, no? Io sono io, continuo ad allargare i pantaloni stretti.
> Ora sono giunto alla conclusione che è vero, una terza persona può farci riflettere sul fatto che quello che stiamo vivendo sia o meno quello che sognavamo, ma sono dell'idea, che il lasciarsi debba essere legato a fenomeni del tipo: " Non siamo più capaci di andare d'accordo". Rimando il lettore ad un bel libretto di piero Angela: La scienza dell'amore.
> ...


Sai che sono d'accordo con te. In  questo caso, però, sembra che ci sia un'attesa a chi dei due prende prima la decisione. O meglio sembra che Elisa mollerebbe domani il marito ma solo se anche l'altro molla la moglie.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> grazie a chi mi ha risposto e grazie anche a chi si è spennato a causa del mio thread ...
> beh dal mio canto sono ancora più confusa e avvilita la mia storia non dista molto da quella di elisa a parte il fatto che mio marito non sospetta minimamente e nemmeno la moglie di lui diciamo che a casa è tutto normale ... lo so ... merda a palate come dice daniele ...ma anche no... e che io non sono per nulla sicura del suo amore ... perciò ho scritto cercavo risposta a questo suo comportamento forse...lo so a 40 anni una donna forse dovrebbe essere più matura ... purtroppo in questo momento io non lo sono... che quest' uomo mi ami o mi usi per i propri bisogni anche se credo di no dopo quasi  due anni, io ci ho lasciato l' anima ... Prendo buone le risposte che ognuno ha dato ad elisa e le faccio  mie ... quindi grazie ... a chi è stato comprensivo e grazie a chi sempre indirettamente mi ha fatto sentire stupida, infantile e schifosa ma  lo sapevo già di essere così purtroppo ... non so cosa fare ne della mia vita ne di questa sporca storia e sto cercando aiuto per capirlo ....  .... buona sera a tutti ....



Mi dispiace, ieri avevo un umore che dire cupo è poco, e mi ha fatto scrivere in un tono che non mi è usuale.

Non sei schifosa, sei confusa, e credo che tu stia vivendo una storia che nella tua mente è diversa -quanto non so- da quella reale, e da quella che vive il tuo amante.

Vedo che, anche in mezzo a parole che evidentemente ti hanno ferita, stai cominciando a riflettere *se* può essere come alcuni ti hanno detto. Riflettere va sempre bene, da qualche parte arriverai di certo 

Spero che tu rimanga, in genere i toni sanno essere più delicati


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ...
> 
> premetto che io sono una tradita
> per questo ma non solo, sono una pessima persona che ha il torto di non credere all'ammore (qui dentro è così)
> ...



Amoremio, sai che ti apprezzo moltissimo, e che trovo i tuoi interventi davvero preziosi.
E immagino -solo immagino vagamente - la tua delusione dopo certe vicende qua dentro.
Ma non pensi di esagerare un poco anche tu con l'atteggiamento "sono rimasta da sola, qua tutti mi considerano male"?

Fai una lista degli utenti rimasti. Davvero trovi le cose così squilibrate? E davvero tra i traditori che ci sono qua dentro le parole verso di te le trovi così sfottenti e superficiali?


----------



## alfeo (13 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riporto questo post dall'altro 3d e rispondo qui perchè riguarda la tua storia
> e lo uso per rispondere alla tua richiesta di aiuto
> 
> premetto che io sono una tradita
> ...


Non sono riuscito a darti una reputazione positiva perchè non potevo.
Questo post dice tanto. Tantissimo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Amoremio, sai che ti apprezzo moltissimo, e che trovo i tuoi interventi davvero preziosi.
> E immagino -solo immagino vagamente - la tua delusione dopo certe vicende qua dentro.
> Ma non pensi di esagerare un poco anche tu con l'atteggiamento "sono rimasta da sola, qua tutti mi considerano male"?
> 
> Fai una lista degli utenti rimasti. Davvero trovi le cose così squilibrate? E davvero tra i traditori che ci sono qua dentro le parole verso di te le trovi così sfottenti e superficiali?


sinceramente?

non è una questione verso di me

e, comunque, non mi interessa più molto

me ne stupisco ma è così


ti ringrazio per l'apprezzamento che è pienamente ricambiato


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> non è una questione verso di me
> 
> ...



E' vero che non ne parli come di un atteggiamento verso di te, ma comunque è una situazione che senti come negativa e che mi sembra ti renda... bè non trovo la parola giusta, ma di certo ti si legge meno... di nuovo non trovo la parola giusta... 

Anche in questo caso però il mio discorso resta valido... tra chi è rimasto in quanti leggi un atteggiamento sprezzante o superficiale o qualsiasi cosa verso i traditi?
In quanti invece leggi il contrario? Ma finiamola pure qui, ripeto che so che non posso capire quanto il forum sia cambiato per te, che ci sei da tanto più tempo di me....


----------



## Amoremio (13 Ottobre 2010)

visto che siamo comunque OT

mi preoccupa Elisa

magari sbaglio
ma qualcuno di voi ieri ha avuto la mia stessa impressione che, fuori di qui, fosse successo qualcosa che le aveva fatto molto male
magari solo pensieri o rimuginamenti?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> visto che siamo comunque OT
> 
> mi preoccupa Elisa
> 
> ...


Io ho avuto la tua stessa sensazione.
Ho anche "paura" che non l'abbia detta tutta.
Per questo cercavo di darle una visione della sua storia dal di fuori. 
Mi spiace che abbia letto tutto come un'aggressione, ma a parte il solito Daniele credo che nessuno di noi sia stato particolarmente pesante.
La sua reazione, appunto, mi sembra motivata da qualche cosa che è successo al di fuori oppure una vocina dentro di lei le sta dicendo che non abbiamo tutti i torti.
Spero che questo non la faccia scappare da qui


----------



## Anna A (13 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non degrado nessuno. Pero' la verita' e' che sono stata capita solo quando volevo mollare l'amante e sistemare col marito.
> Quando invece ho scelto altro, sono stata subito messa "sotto accusa".
> Ho fatto questa scelta xche' amo quell'uomo. La vita e' una e non me la sento di rinunciare a lui.
> A questo punto io spero avremo presto un futuro,ma se anche ci vorra' tempo* io voglio rischiare*. Credo in lui e so' i problemi "reali" che abbiamo e che ci sono.
> ...


parli di rischiare?
cosa rischieresti, in sintesi?
di rovinare una famiglia o 2 già rovinate?
non so.. dai per scontato che i tuoi figli resteranno con te, dato che non ti poni minimamente il problema che il VERO problema è nel fare le valigie senza figli al seguito, cosa che capita sempre ai padri che si separano per poi, nonostante le nuove leggi sul condiviso, trovarsi con le pezze al culo, economicamente parlando, e senza poter condividere il quotidiano con i figli.
rischi, sì, ma rischi di fare un gran casino per niente o, peggio ancora rischi di dover leggere la disperazione sul viso del tuo amante/neocompagno per la non condivisione quotidiana con i suoi figli, magari abitando insieme a te e ai tuoi di figli.
sì, sì... ci sarà chi ti dirà che se ci si ama si supera tutto... hai voglia a superarle certe cose...
in bocca al lupo, anyway!


----------



## Cat (13 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> parli di rischiare?
> cosa rischieresti, in sintesi?
> di rovinare una famiglia o 2 già rovinate?
> non so.. dai per scontato che i tuoi figli resteranno con te, dato che non ti poni minimamente il problema che il VERO problema è nel fare le valigie senza figli al seguito, cosa che capita sempre ai padri che si separano per poi, nonostante le nuove leggi sul condiviso, trovarsi con le pezze al culo, economicamente parlando, e senza poter condividere il quotidiano con i figli.
> ...


 
se elisa si separa non necessariamente va ad abitare con  il compagno.
non penso che il vero problema sia fare le valigie senza i figli a seguito.
si darebbe per scontato il finale di una causa di separazione.


----------



## frittella (13 Ottobre 2010)

*se il mio amante*



Daniele ha detto:


> Io ti consiglierei di fare chiarezza dentro di te, se è lui che vuoi o meglio è tuo marito che non vuoi c he ci stai a fare con lui e fargli perdere tempo? Sei forse una milionaria che poi gli staccherà un assegno di mille milioni di biliardi di euro? Non credo e quindi che fai spendere a lui il bene più prezioso che ha?
> Oppure nel tuo intimo ti rifuggi tanto nell'amante che non ti sei chiesta come sarebbe vivere senza tuo marito? Forse senza di lui ti accorgeresti di amarlo davvero e forse senza di lui non vivresti questa storia che è comunque non a metà...anche meno.
> Ti invito a riflettere non sul tuo amante che in quanto tale vale come il due di briscola, ma a tuo marito ed al rapporto con lui come se il tuo amante non esistesse o fosse morto, cercheresti altro? Cercheresti di uscire comunque dal matrimonio? Dimmi su.


 non esistesse o fosse morto come dici tu.....no non cercherei altro......lo so .... spara!


----------



## frittella (13 Ottobre 2010)

*guarda*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> a parte uno, "schifosa" nessuno di noi ha desiderato farti sentire, figuriamoci!
> Mica siamo "Sommi Giudici"! (tranne uno, ok).
> 
> Non scappare, però, il lavoro è lungo, il cammino difficile e doloroso ma so che, magari non io, ma qui ci sono persone che ti possono essere davvero vicine ed aiutarti non a scegliere, questo assolutamente no, ma a capire meglio.


 forse mi sono spiegata male schifosa mi ci sento di mio stupida mi ci sento di mio, infantile, imbecille, amorale, assurda, chi più ne ha più ne metta ... in fondo so già cosa scegliere...è la mia famiglia....solo non so come  mettere in atto il proposito...vorrei essere sicura come tutti voi che "lui" non è amore quello che cerca da me...ma purtroppo non sono ancora abbastanza "emancipata" da convincermene.


----------



## frittella (13 Ottobre 2010)

*Ciao ... Amoremio...*



Amoremio ha detto:


> riporto questo post dall'altro 3d e rispondo qui perchè riguarda la tua storia
> e lo uso per rispondere alla tua richiesta di aiuto
> 
> premetto che io sono una tradita
> ...


In effetti non mi da nulla quest'uomo qualche ora insieme e tante parole.... sì è parlato spesso di un futuro per noi tempo fa ...arrivando sempre alla conclusione che ad una donna vengono affidati generalmente i figli e ad un uomo anche con il condiviso spetterebbe un week end si ed uno no....per lui sarebbe terribile non vivere la quotidinità con i figli io non supplirei a questa mancanza e non ho potuto che dargli ragione...alcuni diranno cazzate, se ti ama sta con te .... facile dirlo quando ci vanno di mezzo bimbi piccoli...
vero anche che non so quello che voglio ... solo un mese fa avrei dato tutto per lui ora invece ci andrei più cauta ... 
Io non so che dire sei stata molto chiara solo che credo di essere molto ingenua in materia di tradimenti forse ... so che alcuni uomini pur di assicurarsi una sc... ti promettono amore eterno...ma sono tutti così? lui a me non ha mai promesso niente ... è stato lui il primo a dichiarare i sentimenti...non so proprio che dire e che fare sono spiazzata....


----------



## Sabina (13 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male schifosa mi ci sento di mio stupida mi ci sento di mio, infantile, imbecille, amorale, assurda, chi più ne ha più ne metta ... in fondo so già cosa scegliere...è la mia famiglia....solo non so come  mettere in atto il proposito...vorrei essere sicura come tutti voi che "lui" non è amore quello che cerca da me...ma purtroppo non sono ancora abbastanza "emancipata" da convincermene.


Ognuno in una relazione extraconiugale soddisfa dei bisogni. Se e' troppo doloroso rompere aspetta di essere meno presa da lui. Prova a crearti degli altri interessi... solo tuoi. Così almeno da pensare meno a lui. Penso che alla lunga ci si stanchi di avere le briciole se si desidera di più, l'importante e' che non ti fissi su di lui.


----------



## Sabina (13 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> In effetti non mi da nulla quest'uomo qualche ora insieme e tante parole.... sì è parlato spesso di un futuro per noi tempo fa ...arrivando sempre alla conclusione che ad una donna vengono affidati generalmente i figli e ad un uomo anche con il condiviso spetterebbe un week end si ed uno no....per lui sarebbe terribile non vivere la quotidinità con i figli io non supplirei a questa mancanza e non ho potuto che dargli ragione...alcuni diranno cazzate, se ti ama sta con te .... facile dirlo quando ci vanno di mezzo bimbi piccoli...
> vero anche che non so quello che voglio ... solo un mese fa avrei dato tutto per lui ora invece ci andrei più cauta ...
> Io non so che dire sei stata molto chiara solo che credo di essere molto ingenua in materia di tradimenti forse ... so che alcuni uomini pur di assicurarsi una sc... ti promettono amore eterno...ma sono tutti così? lui a me non ha mai promesso niente ... è stato lui il primo a dichiarare i sentimenti...non so proprio che dire e che fare sono spiazzata....


Tu stessa dici che non sai se distruggeresti la tua famiglia per lui. Cosa vuoi allora?
Il romanticismo, la favola, sentirti desiderata? All'inizio sembra di vivere una favola, poi il tempo porta routine anche tra gli amanti, non quella del matrimonio, ma ti danno un po' per scontata. Sta a te riaccendere ogni tanto la fiamma. Ma se vuoi di più allora e' un altro discorso.


----------



## frittella (13 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile Frittella,
> E' con lo stesso sguardo di una vitella che viene trascinata sul furgone del macello che ti si può immaginare mentre leggi le corpose iniezioni di guano che, improvvisamente, farciscono la tua storia...
> 
> Che poi uno diventa quello che gli altri pensano.
> ...


grazie Rabarbaro...non so se ho compreso bene il messaggio ma spero che alla fine vada così....cioè quella cosa dell' ombra netta sul sentiero ... :mrgreen:
In effetti mi ci sono sentita un po' vitella da macello  ma ci sta .... le risposte schiette e crude magari ti aiutano a riflettere  ... 
quelle di comprensione ti sollevano il morale e ti fanno sentire meno sola ...
quelle di critica servono guardarti dentro...
quelle feroci ti fanno anche un po' inc....però ci stanno anche quelle perchè in mezzo c'è anche del vero...
quelle che non ci capisci niente servono a chiederti ma ci sono o ci faccio?
insomma tutto fa brodo tutto serve a qualcosa ... a compiere un passo che può essere uno a vanti e tre indietro....ma prima o poi saranno mi auguro tutti in avanti ....


----------



## frittella (13 Ottobre 2010)

*ciao.. sabina*



Sabina ha detto:


> Tu stessa dici che non sai se distruggeresti la tua famiglia per lui. Cosa vuoi allora?
> Il romanticismo, la favola, sentirti desiderata? All'inizio sembra di vivere una favola, poi il tempo porta routine anche tra gli amanti, non quella del matrimonio, ma ti danno un po' per scontata. Sta a te riaccendere ogni tanto la fiamma. Ma se vuoi di più allora e' un altro discorso.


Io vorrei di più ... primo perchè quest' uomo è molto importante per me, secondo perchè non trovo giusto tenere il piede in due scarpe, terzo però decidere di distruggere una famiglia è una decisione ardua da prendere mia figlia adora suo padre e viceversa ovviamente miop mairto ne uscirebbe distrutto mi ama ... e comincio achiedermi che diritto ho di buttargli addosso questa sofferenza ... ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero sull' argomento ... io credo che arrecherei sofferenza gratuita per soddisfare il mio egoismo e sinceramente loro non lo meritano....poi ciò che ho scritto può essere criticabile .. ma per ora la penso così premetto però che non più tardi di un mese fa...ho sofferto talmente la mancanza dell' amante, la gelosia nei confronti della moglie il non poter vivere un quotidiano con lui, cose normali come prendere un caffè al bar o passeggiare insieme che in quel mopmento forse avrei anche lasciato ... il dolore per il non poter vivere queste cose è stato così sordo e profondo e avvilente che ad un certo punto non so perchè mi sono come svuotata e ora riesco a vedere tutto con un pelo più di indifferenza sia chiaro i sentimenti per l' altro sono immutati e forti manca lo slancio....forse per paura di soffrire ancora di più....


----------



## Sabina (14 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Io vorrei di più ... primo perchè quest' uomo è molto importante per me, secondo perchè non trovo giusto tenere il piede in due scarpe, terzo però decidere di distruggere una famiglia è una decisione ardua da prendere mia figlia adora suo padre e viceversa ovviamente miop mairto ne uscirebbe distrutto mi ama ... e comincio achiedermi che diritto ho di buttargli addosso questa sofferenza ... ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero sull' argomento ... io credo che arrecherei sofferenza gratuita per soddisfare il mio egoismo e sinceramente loro non lo meritano....poi ciò che ho scritto può essere criticabile .. ma per ora la penso così premetto però che non più tardi di un mese fa...ho sofferto talmente la mancanza dell' amante, la gelosia nei confronti della moglie il non poter vivere un quotidiano con lui, cose normali come prendere un caffè al bar o passeggiare insieme che in quel mopmento forse avrei anche lasciato ... il dolore per il non poter vivere queste cose è stato così sordo e profondo e avvilente che ad un certo punto non so perchè mi sono come svuotata e ora riesco a vedere tutto con un pelo più di indifferenza sia chiaro i sentimenti per l' altro sono immutati e forti manca lo slancio....forse per paura di soffrire ancora di più....


Mi sembra di "leggere" me in questo post...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> In effetti non mi da nulla quest'uomo qualche ora insieme e tante parole.... sì è parlato spesso di un futuro per noi tempo fa ...arrivando sempre alla conclusione che ad una donna vengono affidati generalmente i figli e ad un uomo anche con il condiviso spetterebbe un week end si ed uno no....per lui sarebbe terribile non vivere la quotidinità con i figli io non supplirei a questa mancanza e non ho potuto che dargli ragione...alcuni diranno cazzate, se ti ama sta con te .... facile dirlo quando ci vanno di mezzo bimbi piccoli...
> vero anche che non so quello che voglio ... solo un mese fa avrei dato tutto per lui ora invece ci andrei più cauta ...
> Io non so che dire sei stata molto chiara solo che credo di essere molto ingenua in materia di tradimenti forse ... so che alcuni uomini pur di assicurarsi una sc... ti promettono amore eterno...ma sono tutti così? lui a me non ha mai promesso niente ... è stato lui il primo a dichiarare i sentimenti...non so proprio che dire e che fare sono spiazzata....


cara frittella, ci sono uomini che per una sc... fanno qualunque cosa
ma molti uomini nell'amante non cercano solo la sc..., non si accontentano
vogliono qualcosa di ben più importante:
gratificazione
e tanto altro

la scopata è il minimo
prova a pensare cosa significa la novità, sentirsi ancora seduttivi e cacciatori, il fatto che una donna soffre per loro, dice "ti amo", si illumina ad ogni incontro (caratteristica dei rapporti nuovi e di quelli che procedono in clandestinità), accetta l'inaccettabile e lo fa per te, ....

aggiungici la sensazione di (quasi) onnipotenza data dal fatto che di donne ne hai 2, che puoi scambiare le loro immagini nell'intimità ....

ottieni una miscela potente e afrodisiaca


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cara frittella, ci sono uomini che per una sc... fanno qualunque cosa
> ma molti uomini nell'amante non cercano solo la sc..., non si accontentano
> vogliono qualcosa di ben più importante:
> gratificazione
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Triste ma sacrosanto :unhappy:


----------



## Sabina (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cara frittella, ci sono uomini che per una sc... fanno qualunque cosa
> ma molti uomini nell'amante non cercano solo la sc..., non si accontentano
> vogliono qualcosa di ben più importante:
> gratificazione
> ...


Quoto tutto anch'io


----------



## alfeo (14 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quoto tutto anch'io


 
Quotate tutti... 
Ma come fate voi donne a quotare?
Che ne sapete?
Eppure, devo quotare anch'io, cristallina l'analisi di Amoremio, come spesso le capita.


----------



## alfeo (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sei amareggiato oggi?
> Scusa se mi faccio i fatti tuoi, ma mi sembra che il tuo tono sia diverso dal solito?


No, cara senzasperanze.
In questo periodo ho avuto problemi con la salute di mio figlio piccolo.
Ho passato anche qualche notte in ospedale con lui e ho riflettuto sulla relatività delle cose umane, su quanto i travolgimenti di queste pagine siano poca cosa rispetto alle cose davvero importanti della vita.
Poi, un altro giorno ho accompagnato mia figlia in piscina, e mi sono reso conto come spesso queste attività che dovrebbero essere l'approdo e la fonte di gioia di un'intera esistenza finiscono per essere interpretate come riempitivi, come ordinario fluire della vita rispetto alla straordinarietà dei rapporti con l'amante. Anzi nella visione annebbiata (per dirla alla Amoremio) le cose ordinarie appaiono teoricamente meravigliose con l'amante, perché impossibili.
Quante volte qui ci si lamenta di non poter dividere il quotidiano con l'amante (supermercato, caffè, cena), lo stesso quotidiano che invece, nel concreto, risulta così insopportabile perché reale.
Comunque non sono amareggiato, sono anzi più sereno de solito, forse solo un pizzico più cinico.


Grazie comunque per l'interessamento.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Grazie comunque per l'interessamento.



Avevo cancellato il mio post subito dopo averlo scritto, perchè sentivo di essere stata importuna.
ognuno ha i suoi motivi di essere felice o cupo, e non è detto che li voglia condividere.
Grazie di averlo fatto... sono pensieri  che spesso sfiorano anche me.

Come sta tuo figlio adesso visto che tanto ormai sono lanciata  a farmi i fatti tuoi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Quotate tutti...
> Ma come fate voi donne a quotare?
> Che ne sapete?
> Eppure, devo quotare anch'io, cristallina l'analisi di Amoremio, come spesso le capita.


Caro Alfeo, per un attimo hai sfiorato il vero segreto dell'Universo:

Non è vero che uomini e donne non si capiscono, non si conoscono.
Si capiscono e si conoscono benissimo, ma un uomo non ammetterà mai di poter essere capito da una donna e tantomeno una donna ammetterà di essere capita da un uomo. Al punto da arrivare a fingere pur di contraddire.


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Io vorrei di più ... primo perchè quest' uomo è molto importante per me, secondo perchè non trovo giusto tenere il piede in due scarpe, terzo però decidere di distruggere una famiglia è una decisione ardua da prendere mia figlia adora suo padre e viceversa ovviamente miop mairto ne uscirebbe distrutto mi ama ... e comincio achiedermi che diritto ho di buttargli addosso questa sofferenza ... ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero sull' argomento ... io credo che arrecherei sofferenza gratuita per soddisfare il mio egoismo e sinceramente loro non lo meritano....poi ciò che ho scritto può essere criticabile .. ma per ora la penso così premetto però che non più tardi di un mese fa...ho sofferto talmente la mancanza dell' amante, la gelosia nei confronti della moglie il non poter vivere un quotidiano con lui, cose normali come prendere un caffè al bar o passeggiare insieme che in quel mopmento forse avrei anche lasciato ... il dolore per il non poter vivere queste cose è stato così sordo e profondo e avvilente che ad un certo punto non so perchè mi sono come svuotata e ora riesco a vedere tutto con un pelo più di indifferenza sia chiaro i sentimenti per l' altro sono immutati e forti manca lo slancio....forse per paura di soffrire ancora di più....


Te la sparo e vedi se saresti capace di accettare. Cerca un futuro con il tuo amante ma lascia l'affidamento a tuo marito...cioè renditi giustamente dalla parte in cui solitamente stanno i padri, hai di certo una colpa nella tua famiglia, non creare più dolore, perchè tu li dentro non ci starai più, almeno se non morisse il tuo amante.


----------



## alfeo (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Avevo cancellato il mio post subito dopo averlo scritto, perchè sentivo di essere stata importuna.
> ognuno ha i suoi motivi di essere felice o cupo, e non è detto che li voglia condividere.
> Grazie di averlo fatto... sono pensieri che spesso sfiorano anche me.
> 
> Come sta tuo figlio adesso visto che tanto ormai sono lanciata a farmi i fatti tuoi?


Scusami, posso risponderti solo ora.
Grazie ancora per l'interessamento.
Proprio oggi mi hanno detto che sta meglio e sta finalmente guarendo.
:up:


----------



## alfeo (14 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Caro Alfeo, per un attimo hai sfiorato il vero segreto dell'Universo:
> 
> Non è vero che uomini e donne non si capiscono, non si conoscono.
> Si capiscono e si conoscono benissimo, ma un uomo non ammetterà mai di poter essere capito da una donna e tantomeno una donna ammetterà di essere capita da un uomo. Al punto da arrivare a fingere pur di contraddire.


Ci devo riflettere.


----------



## frittella (14 Ottobre 2010)

*ciao*



Daniele ha detto:


> Te la sparo e vedi se saresti capace di accettare. Cerca un futuro con il tuo amante ma lascia l'affidamento a tuo marito...cioè renditi giustamente dalla parte in cui solitamente stanno i padri, hai di certo una colpa nella tua famiglia, non creare più dolore, perchè tu li dentro non ci starai più, almeno se non morisse il tuo amante.


Non ho capito bene questa tua risposta comunque sta di fatto che che io comprendo benissimo le difficoltà che hanno i padri separati riguardo l' affidamentodei figli proprio per questo non ho mai imposto una scelta al mio amante gli ho "comunicato"  le mie esigenze e lui le sue chiaro che ho accusato il colpo ma che dovevo fare se non dargli ragione? per questo mi illudo che ci sia qualcosa di importante tra di noi è difficile lascire capra e cavoli per l' amante e difficile rininciare alla quotidianità con i figli per l' amante di certo non compenserebbe anzi ... non so ...per il resto non so come interpretare il tuo post...questa parte sopratutto che vuoi dire? non ci arrivo...

"hai di certo una colpa nella tua famiglia, non creare più dolore, perchè tu li dentro non ci starai più, almeno se non morisse il tuo amante"


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2010)

Frittella, tu sei uscita dalla tua famiglia quando ti sei data a questa storia inutile e quanto mai idiota.
Tu non ne uscirai, le farfallle nello stomaco ti piacciono, le sensazioni da innamorata ti piacciono più della realtà, tu sei una drogata!
Allora perchè far cadere nello schifo con te la tua famiglia? Fai l'unica azione buona, lascia tuo marito e lascia del tutto la tua famiglia ed aspetta giorno dopo giorno il tempo che il tuo amante ti elemosinerà, quella è sincerità, quella è la vita che realmente vuoi. Se ami i tuoi figli mandi a cagare il tuo amante, se permani drogata vuol dire che ami i tuoi figli, ma non quanto te stessa.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te la sparo e vedi se saresti capace di accettare. Cerca un futuro con il tuo amante ma lascia l'affidamento a tuo marito...cioè renditi giustamente dalla parte in cui solitamente stanno i padri, hai di certo una colpa nella tua famiglia, non creare più dolore, perchè tu li dentro non ci starai più, almeno se non morisse il tuo amante.



Daniele, i figli non sono un premio di consolazione per il genitore "buono".
I figli hanno bisogno di papà e mamma, entrambi.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusami, posso risponderti solo ora.
> Grazie ancora per l'interessamento.
> Proprio oggi mi hanno detto che sta meglio e sta finalmente guarendo.
> :up:



Bene!!!!  :up:

Grazie di avermelo scritto! 
Un bacino virtuale da lontano al bimbo


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Daniele, i figli non sono un premio di consolazione per il genitore "buono".
> *I figli hanno bisogno di papà e mamma, entrambi.*


​


----------



## cleo81 (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Daniele, i figli non sono un premio di consolazione per il genitore "buono".
> I figli hanno bisogno di papà e mamma, entrambi.


Quoto.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Daniele, i figli non sono un premio di consolazione per il genitore "buono".
> I figli hanno bisogno di papà e mamma, entrambi.


E la marmotta confezionava la cioccolata!!! 
Allora i figli dei separati di fatto non hanno più entrambi i genitori e non venitemi dire che il fine settimane ogni due (ma perchè non tutti cacchio????) e alcune visite giornaliere siano un rapporto di genitori con figli, non lo è!
Una donna che ha tradito marito e famiglia perchè deve dare per scontato che sia lei ad avere l'affidamento dei figli? E' sbagliato il concetto che il più delle volte sia così e quindi dovrà sempre essere così e non mi si venga a dire che la figura della madre è importante e bla bla bla, perchè le madri traditrici prendono pur tempo sia al marito che ai figli pur di trombare!
E' ora di finirla con questa sicurezza che sia la madre a tenere i figli, è l'ora di rendere le cose più giuste, perchè esistono padri che si fanno in 4 per i propri figli da separati e madri che si lamentano perchè per loro è sempre poco, sempre migliorabile. 
Giusto sarebbe vedere la persona e vedere chi tra i due (madre o padre) sia la persona più capace ad accudire il più del tempo i figli.
Per me una traditrice o un traditore sono inferiori della loro controparte non traditrice, perchè hanno messo davanti agli altri loro stessi e ci sono infinite donne che metterebbero se stesse davanti ai figli, e si vedono tutti i giorni!
Non dico che dovrebbero essere certi i padri dell'affidamento, ma un poco meno certe le donne, perchè con queste certezze è facilissima la vita!


----------



## frittella (16 Ottobre 2010)

*ringrazio*

tutti anche se devo dire che ne sono uscita malconcia dai vostri scritti ... immagino che non avendo le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi come me voi siate ben più obiettivi....ma io credo di stare peggio di prima .... spero che serva a qualcosa almeno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cara frittella, ci sono uomini che per una sc... fanno qualunque cosa
> ma molti uomini nell'amante non cercano solo la sc..., non si accontentano
> vogliono qualcosa di ben più importante:
> gratificazione
> ...


Vale anche per noi donne.

E' qualcosa che fa star bene, che migliora la qualità della nostra vita.
Sentirsi così significa essere più motivati in tutto.

L'importante è saper utilizzare bene questa miscela.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> tutti anche se devo dire che ne sono uscita malconcia dai vostri scritti ... immagino che non avendo le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi come me voi siate ben più obiettivi....ma io credo di stare peggio di prima .... spero che serva a qualcosa almeno


Solo se saprai fare buon uso della sofferenza. 

Ma questo è compito tuo, non perderti d'animo.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Vale anche per noi donne.*
> 
> E' qualcosa che fa star bene, che migliora la qualità della nostra vita.
> Sentirsi così significa essere più motivati in tutto.
> ...


vale, ma non proprio allo stesso modo

è più difficile trovare una donna che dica "ti amo" senza crederci
ed è meno facile che una donna ritenga di dover "rappresentare" un coinvolgimento emotivo per portarsi a letto qualcuno


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vale, ma non proprio allo stesso modo
> 
> è più difficile trovare una donna che dica "ti amo" senza crederci
> ed è meno facile che una donna ritenga di dover "rappresentare" un coinvolgimento emotivo per portarsi a letto qualcuno


COncordo con amoremio. Per prima cosa, una donna non ha bisogno di far finta di creare questo coinvolgimento emotivo, per secondo una donna per trovarsi una persona da portarsi a letto basta che esca, trovi uno ed usi tre note musicali "Si la dò!" e trova molto spesso uno, mentre uno che ci prova così finirà morto alquanto presto.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> COncordo con amoremio. Per prima cosa, una donna non ha bisogno di far finta di creare questo coinvolgimento emotivo, per secondo una donna per trovarsi una persona da portarsi a letto basta che esca, trovi uno ed usi tre note musicali "Si la dò!" e trova molto spesso uno, mentre uno che ci prova così finirà morto alquanto presto.


magari è solo la diversità del target che ha affinato metodi diversi

se gioco a pallacanestro difficilmente mi allenerò a calciare in porta


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari è solo la diversità del target che ha affinato metodi diversi
> 
> se gioco a pallacanestro difficilmente mi allenerò a calciare in porta


Decisamente vero. Ma i metodi diversi sono decisamente a vantaggio per le donne che lo hanno capito ed il vantaggio è che poche capiscono "the power of sex", davvero molte lo dicono ma non lo capiscono davvero. Poi eistono eccezioni che distruggono l'ego di una persona :mrgreen:


----------



## alfeo (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vale, ma non proprio allo stesso modo
> 
> è più difficile trovare una donna che dica "ti amo" senza crederci
> ed è meno facile che una donna ritenga di dover "rappresentare" un coinvolgimento emotivo per portarsi a letto qualcuno


Mah, sono sicuro che anche tu sei consapevole dei limiti della tua affermazione. Insomma generalizzando si corre il serio rischio di dare per scontato comportamenti che così scontati non sono.
Seguendo il tuo schema io penso che le donne, come gli uomini spesso "rappresentano" l'amore in modo del tutto inconsapevole, non penso che la recitazione maschile in questo sia migliore di quella femminile.
La cosa che mi turba un po' è che talvolta, per le donne, tale rappresentazione serve al fatto di non sentirsi poi tr....e. Nel senso che l'amore sentito e provato (talvolta irreale ma reale solo ai fini della rappresentazione che si da a se stessi) serve a giustificare a se stessi il proprio comportamento fedifrago in virtù di un bene più "alto2: l'amore.
Frasi tipiche sono "io non sono così", "la mia non è una squallida storia di sesso"... e così via...


----------



## Sid (18 Ottobre 2010)

secondo me una parte delle cose che dite Amoremio e Alfeo sono collegate.
Ossia, è vero che difficilmente una donna dice "ti amo" se non è convinta di provare questo, ma è anche vero - almeno per quello che leggiamo qui - che spesso la donna si autoconvince di amare il terzo incomodo per nascondersi la banalità della caduta


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> secondo me una parte delle cose che dite Amoremio e Alfeo sono collegate.
> Ossia, è vero che difficilmente una donna dice "ti amo" se non è convinta di provare questo, ma è anche vero - almeno per quello che leggiamo qui - che spesso la donna si autoconvince di amare il terzo incomodo per nascondersi la banalità della caduta



Autoconvincersi... banalità della caduta...

Mà. Come penso spesso, non esiste un "amorometro" che ci dia una scala dei sentimenti. E se una si innamora davvero? Perchè non può essere possibile? Dove sta scritto che ci si innamora davvero solo di persone degne e affidabili? (magari)
Se amore è tenerezza, desiderio, volere il bene dell'altro, desiderare di essere con lui, desiderio di essergli accanto e sostenerlo.... in che modo l'amore delle traditrici per l'amante è un autoinganno?

E se una l'autoinganno se l'è costruito col marito, sposato magari solo perchè non vedeva motivo per non farlo? Se magari crede di amare il marito solo eprchè non sa cosa è davvero l'amore?

Le mie sono parole provocatorie, non sto difendendo in toto le donne che dichiarano amore appassionato per un tizio conosciuto due settimane prima.
Ma secondo me questo caso può avvenire. Amare davvero l'amante.


----------



## Sid (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Autoconvincersi... banalità della caduta...
> 
> Mà. Come penso spesso, non esiste un "amorometro" che ci dia una scala dei sentimenti. E se una si innamora davvero? Perchè non può essere possibile? Dove sta scritto che ci si innamora davvero solo di persone degne e affidabili? (magari)
> Se amore è tenerezza, desiderio, volere il bene dell'altro, desiderare di essere con lui, desiderio di essergli accanto e sostenerlo.... in che modo l'amore delle traditrici per l'amante è un autoinganno?
> ...


se io penso alle storie che ho letto qui in due anni, non me ne viene in mente nessuna in cui il traditore fosse veramente innamorato del terzo (forse una). Un'infatuazione, un'attrazione pazzesca (che però ha la scadenza incorporata per forza di cose), ma non l'Amore.
Questo non vuole dire che il coniuge sia il vero amore. Potrebbe essere stata una cantonata anche quella.
Però di fatto la presenza di una terza persona a me sembra spesso l'indice di una insoddisfazione personale, che viene risolta - anzi: che si tenta di risolvere - con un palliativo.
I tormenti per l'amore clandestino, la voglia (che difficilmente si realizza) di stare con l'amante prendono il sopravvento su tutto e questo aiuta a distrarsi e a non pensare a cosa tormenta veramente.
Non è un caso, sempre secondo me, che quelle coppie che possono uscire allo scoperto hanno una durata limitata.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se io penso alle storie che ho letto qui in due anni, non me ne viene in mente nessuna in cui il traditore fosse veramente innamorato del terzo (forse una). Un'infatuazione, un'attrazione pazzesca (che però ha la scadenza incorporata per forza di cose), ma non l'Amore.
> Questo non vuole dire che il coniuge sia il vero amore. Potrebbe essere stata una cantonata anche quella.
> Però di fatto la presenza di una terza persona a me sembra spesso l'indice di una insoddisfazione personale, che viene risolta - anzi: che si tenta di risolvere - con un palliativo.
> I tormenti per l'amore clandestino, la voglia (che difficilmente si realizza) di stare con l'amante prendono il sopravvento su tutto e questo aiuta a distrarsi e a non pensare a cosa tormenta veramente.
> Non è un caso, sempre secondo me, che quelle coppie che possono uscire allo scoperto hanno una durata limitata.



E' vero che non si parte certo con l'Amore ma con qualcosa di molto più "semplice".
E' vero che si parte con un problema personale. Concordo pienamente con te...

Ma non è detto che non sia Amore, poi, solo perchè molte coppie uscite dalla clandestinità si separano. A parte che qualcuna che è rimasta integra io la conosco, penso che già l'Amore può fare la fine che sappiamo nelle più rosee condizioni iniziali, figuriamoci quando ci sono famiglie distrutte alle spalle, sensi di colpa, paure, ferite...


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah, sono sicuro che anche tu sei consapevole dei limiti della tua affermazione. Insomma generalizzando si corre il serio rischio di dare per scontato comportamenti che così scontati non sono.
> Seguendo il tuo schema io penso che le donne, come gli uomini spesso "rappresentano" l'amore in modo del tutto inconsapevole, non penso che la recitazione maschile in questo sia migliore di quella femminile.
> La cosa che mi turba un po' è che *talvolta, per le donne, tale rappresentazione serve al fatto di non sentirsi poi tr....e. Nel senso che l'amore sentito e provato (talvolta irreale ma reale solo ai fini della rappresentazione che si da a se stessi) serve a giustificare a se stessi il proprio comportamento fedifrago in virtù di un bene più "alto2: l'amore.*
> *Frasi tipiche sono "io non sono così", "la mia non è una squallida storia di sesso"... e così via*...


sul grassetto ti straquoto
e  lo vedo anche in tanti uomini (e sospetto sia più frequente in chi è abituato ad un maggior controllo su sè e su ciò che li circonda)

per il resto, l'affermazione sconta il difetto di tutte le generalizzazioni, perdipiù in una tematica così ampia e connotata da sensibilità ed esperienze soggettive

ma, sempre in un'ottica generalizzante, la mia impressione (a proposito del sottolineato) è che la rappresentazione mascile sia più frequentemente eterodiretta di quella femminile che invece è più rivolta verso sè stesse


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' vero che non si parte certo con l'Amore ma con qualcosa di molto più "semplice".
> E' vero che si parte con un problema personale. Concordo pienamente con te...
> 
> Ma non è detto che non sia Amore, poi, solo perchè molte coppie uscite dalla clandestinità si separano. A parte che qualcuna che è rimasta integra io la conosco, penso che già *l'Amore può fare la fine che sappiamo nelle più rosee condizioni iniziali, figuriamoci quando ci sono famiglie distrutte alle spalle, sensi di colpa, paure, ferite*...


quoto
e non è anche questo un motivo per impegnarsi nel rispettare al massimo anche i partecipi del pregresso rapporto?

(la tua risposta la conosco, penso: è uguale alla mia)


----------



## Sid (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che non sia Amore, poi, solo perchè molte coppie uscite dalla clandestinità si separano. A parte che qualcuna che è rimasta integra io la conosco, penso che già l'Amore può fare la fine che sappiamo nelle più rosee condizioni iniziali, figuriamoci quando ci sono famiglie distrutte alle spalle, sensi di colpa, paure, ferite...


dovremmo capirci sul termine Amore, distinguendolo da quello che qua dentro chiamano ammmmore.
Il fatto è che la concezione di ognuno di noi risente delle proprie esperienze. 
Io certamente ho parametri che per altri potrebbero sembrare eccessivi.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> dovremmo capirci sul termine Amore, distinguendolo da quello che qua dentro chiamano ammmmore.
> Il fatto è che la concezione di ognuno di noi risente delle proprie esperienze.
> Io certamente ho parametri che per altri potrebbero sembrare eccessivi.


differenze tra vari amori
come anche differenza tra amore e innamoramento

ma anche si trattasse di AMORE, tutto maiuscolo da ogni più elevato punto di vista
il "rispetto" del pregresso non sarebbe una diminutio ma una forma di rispetto del nuovo sentimento


----------



## Sid (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> differenze tra vari amori
> come anche differenza tra amore e innamoramento
> 
> ma anche si trattasse di AMORE, tutto maiuscolo da ogni più elevato punto di vista
> *il "rispetto" del pregresso non sarebbe una diminutio ma una forma di rispetto del nuovo sentimento*


 
 cara mia... tu punti in alto... !


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Chi non rispetta una persona che gli ha voluto bene non merita rispetto da nessuno e ripeto da nessuno! Chi è capace di riparare merita rispetto per la fatica che ha fatto o farà o sta facendo.
ma i traditori che si dicono innamorati...mi fanno pena.


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

La realtà è proprio che non esiste una definizione di amore univoca.

Si amano i genitori, i figli, se stessi, gli amici, il proprio uomo, il cane, il gatto, il lavoro e a volte si ama anche l'amante.
E la cosa terrorizzante e al tempo stesso fantastica, è che ogni volta l'amore cambia se stesso. E' un caleidoscopio di emozioni.

Certo, sull'amore verso i genitori o i figli è più facile, siamo tutti o quasi concordi...
Anche se, ad esempio, io sono molto in contatto con la cultura nordica, e vi assicuro che il modo di amare i propri figli di una norvegese è assai diverso da quello di una mamma italiana. Secondo la nostra cultura, sarebbero tutte (o quasi) pessime mamme menefreghiste.

Ma l'amore, quello da uomo a donna... eh ragazzi... capirlo e definirlo è un gran paio di maniche.


----------



## alfeo (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul grassetto ti straquoto
> e lo vedo anche in tanti uomini (e sospetto sia più frequente in chi è abituato ad un maggior controllo su sè e su ciò che li circonda)
> 
> per il resto, l'affermazione sconta il difetto di tutte le generalizzazioni, perdipiù in una tematica così ampia e connotata da sensibilità ed esperienze soggettive
> ...


Si, penso proprio che abbiamo un punto di vista molto simile.
La mia era solo una mera constatazione "culturale". Nel modello italiano/italico molto maschilista la femmina promiscua viene definita "troia" mentre il maschio promiscuo viene accettato con più benevolenza attribuendo, in fondo, al maschio una natura cacciatrice intriseca.
Insomma il maschio viene più connotato come "figo".
Ribadisco che questo non è il mio modo di vedere ma penso che la percezione di massa è suppergiù questa (basta anche guardare la nostra classe politica e il ruolo che ha la donna nella vita pubblica italiana).
Ebbene, in quest'ottica mi pare che la donna ha maggiormente bisogno di giustificazioni sentimentali per spiegare la propria trasgressione ed è per questo che si preferisce innamorata piuttosto che promiscua a puro scopo di diversivo o di piacere fine a se stesso.


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Si, penso proprio che abbiamo un punto di vista molto simile.
> La mia era solo una mera constatazione "culturale". Nel modello italiano/italico molto maschilista la femmina promiscua viene definita "troia" mentre il maschio promiscuo viene accettato con più benevolenza attribuendo, in fondo, al maschio una natura cacciatrice intriseca.
> Insomma il maschio viene più connotato come "figo".
> Ribadisco che questo non è il mio modo di vedere ma penso che la percezione di massa è suppergiù questa (*basta anche guardare la nostra classe politica e il ruolo che ha la donna nella vita pubblica italiana)*.
> Ebbene, in quest'ottica mi pare che la donna ha maggiormente bisogno di giustificazioni sentimentali per spiegare la propria trasgressione ed è per questo che si preferisce innamorata piuttosto che promiscua a puro scopo di diversivo o di piacere fine a se stesso.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Alfeo, io sono più ddemocratico, una donna che tradisce è una troia, diamo allora la medesima connotazione all'uomo, che per me è alla pari della troia.
Purtroppo manco alle troie piace quella definizione, me ne sono accorto dalla mia ex.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, io sono più ddemocratico, una donna che tradisce è una troia, diamo allora la medesima connotazione all'uomo, che per me è alla pari della troia.
> Purtroppo manco alle troie piace quella definizione, me ne sono accorto dalla mia ex.


Che palle:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che palle:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




Ma non eri: "Utente esperto" ... che fai butti la spugna?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non eri: "Utente esperto" ... che fai butti la spugna?​
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


No guarda oggi sto facendo meditazione per non intervenire qui e in altri tread. Per cui non provocare che poi sai che le ditina scivolano da sole sulla tastiera:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guarda oggi sto facendo meditazione per non intervenire qui e in altri tread. Per cui non provocare che poi sai che le ditina scivolano da sole sulla tastiera:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh no dai Farfi!
Il forum è un po' moscio...

E falle scivolere ste' dita!


----------



## frittella (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, io sono più ddemocratico, una donna che tradisce è una troia, diamo allora la medesima connotazione all'uomo, che per me è alla pari della troia.
> Purtroppo manco alle troie piace quella definizione, me ne sono accorto dalla mia ex.


La storia che le donne si autoconvincono di amare l' amante per "pulire" le proprie azioni la trovo una str... è sminuente anche perchè dentro di sè ognuna sa quello che sta facendo e nessuna credo è così stupida da prendere in giro la propria coscienza con un simile escamotage....potrei anche sbagliarmi ma non credo....
Daniele ... troia è una parola grossa e pesante è di poca soddisfazione sfogarsi offendendo gratuitamente è veramente di bassa levatura ... ti sei messo sullo stesso gradino di tutte quelle troie......


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> La storia che le donne si autoconvincono di amare l' amante per "pulire" le proprie azioni la trovo una str... è sminuente anche perchè dentro di sè ognuna sa quello che sta facendo e nessuna credo è così stupida da prendere in giro la propria coscienza con un simile escamotage....potrei anche sbagliarmi ma non credo....
> *Daniele ... troia è una parola grossa e pesante è di poca soddisfazione sfogarsi offendendo gratuitamente è veramente di bassa levatura ... ti sei messo sullo stesso gradino di tutte quelle troie*......


 
No no guarda che lui si soddisfa e molto anche


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> La storia che le donne si autoconvincono di amare l' amante per "pulire" le proprie azioni la trovo una str... è sminuente anche perchè dentro di sè ognuna sa quello che sta facendo e nessuna credo è così stupida da prendere in giro la propria coscienza con un simile escamotage....potrei anche sbagliarmi ma non credo....


Prendere in giro la propria coscienza è uno dei passatempi preferiti del genere umano.

E spesso chi non lo fa viene tacciato di perfidia, freddezza, aridità e insensibilità.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Prendere in giro la propria coscienza è uno dei passatempi preferiti del genere umano.
> 
> ...............


quotone


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> La storia che le donne si autoconvincono di amare l' amante per "pulire" le proprie azioni la trovo una str... è sminuente anche perchè dentro di sè ognuna sa quello che sta facendo e nessuna credo è così stupida da prendere in giro la propria coscienza con un simile escamotage....potrei anche sbagliarmi ma non credo....
> Daniele ... troia è una parola grossa e pesante è di poca soddisfazione sfogarsi offendendo gratuitamente è veramente di bassa levatura ... ti sei messo sullo stesso gradino di tutte quelle troie......


No, di certo superiore alla troia che mi ha tradito!!! Comunque è un dato di fatto che le donne credono nell'amore per pulirsi, leggendo questo forum ed è evidente per un paio di questioni.
Una donna smolla l'ex per il nuovo ma smollerà anche quel grande amore, un uomo nella media è motlo ma molto più coerente, non lascia la ex, perchè ex non è...è l'amante che è un giro di giostra, che è divertimento extra non a pagamento!!!
Dai, su pensiamo a quanti traditori maschi di questo forum hanno asciato la moglie per andare con l'amante?? Solo quelli scoperti e cacciati fuori di casa, se no smollano felicemente l'amante (che ovviamente amavano) per tornare con la moglie.
Amanti, voi rispetto alla mogliaccia che il tizio racconta valete come il due di bastoni quando briscola è coppe!!!! Rendentevi conto che moglie e partita di calcetto vengono prima di voi e sarete più felici (e scusate, la partita di calcetto vale decisamente più di ogni amante del mondo!)


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Prendere in giro la propria coscienza è uno dei passatempi preferiti del genere umano.
> 
> E spesso chi non lo fa viene tacciato di perfidia, freddezza, aridità e insensibilità.


Cleo, strano ma ti quoto!!! Ma brava!!! acuta!


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cleo, strano ma ti quoto!!! Ma brava!!! acuta!


Forse perché nessuno di noi due prende in giro la propria coscienza?
Anche se in situazioni assolutamente diverse l'una dall'altra?

Comunque... evviva!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, io sono più ddemocratico, una donna che tradisce è una troia, diamo allora la medesima connotazione all'uomo, che per me è alla pari della troia.
> Purtroppo manco alle troie piace quella definizione, me ne sono accorto dalla mia ex.


 Adoro gli uomini e la loro compagnia e questo fa di me una troia?
 Adoro gli uomini che mi prendono di testa
 per la loro intelligenza e personalità, amo sedurli.....devono essere miei.

Io ero una "santarellina", poi qualcosa si è svegliato in me
e ho assecondato la mia natura.....
Ma Daniele: potresti chiedere a mio marito se non sono sempre stata la sua moglie adorata, adorabile, se gli ho fatto mancare qualcosa.....


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se gli ho fatto mancare qualcosa.....


Facciamo una scommessa? Dì a tuo marito che vita vivi e vediamo la sua reazione, se lui penserà che non ha perso nulla allora hai pienamente ragione tu, se si incazza in misura estrema...bhe vorrà dire che gli hai fatto mancare qualcosa...quel qualcosa si chiama rispetto e vale molto più di:
Vesitit stirati, casa pulita, accudimento dei figli, accudimento della persona...ecc.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo una scommessa? Dì a tuo marito che vita vivi e vediamo la sua reazione, se lui penserà che non ha perso nulla allora hai pienamente ragione tu, se si incazza in misura estrema...bhe vorrà dire che gli hai fatto mancare qualcosa...quel qualcosa si chiama rispetto e vale molto più di:
> Vesitit stirati, casa pulita, accudimento dei figli, accudimento della persona...ecc.


Quanto scommetti che lui la schiaffeggia e le lancia insulti e poi la gira a novanta e marca il territorio?
Ricorda Daniele la grande frase di mia moglie: Ci sono cose solo tue, cose solo mie e cose solo nostre.
Mai pensato che le donne siano tutte santarelline eh?
Perchè hai tanta paura della Matraini?
Cosa fa di male in fondo?
Se lei decide che un'ometto dev'essere suo...eheeheeheheh...non si sfugge alle malie della contessina...
A tutt'oggi nessuno è riuscito a beccarla...ti fa rabbia eh?
Ti prude non poter andare là a rivelare tutto al maritino...
Ah certo il maritino è santo eh? Integerrimo...lavoratore...
In fondo contessina dice: prima il dovere poi il piacere, ma caro Conte, se dopo il dovere il piacere non ci sta che vita del cazzo è?
Noi puffi siam così e finchè c'è musica si balla...
Ci dispiace per gli altri!


----------



## cleo81 (19 Ottobre 2010)

C'è una cosa che mi sfugge... 

Siete così sicuri che i ruoli non si invertano o non si mescino mai? 
Chi mi dice che io non si una tradita?

Ogni coppia è fatta di due persone, no? 
Allora... nessuno è infallibile, ognuno cerca di barcamenarsi un po' come riesce, nè?

Non so se invidiare o compatire le certezze di Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Cleo, una persona per essere un traditore deve avere affianco una persona che non la tradirà assolutamente, non ci sarebbe il piacere del dualismo se potesse essere condiviso dall'altro. Anzi, la coppia aperta funziona solo in pochissimi casi, finisce tendenzialmente a rompere la "magia" dell'altro.
Cleo, ti dirò una cosa orribile, se tu sapessi di essere tradita anche se tu stessa tradisci reagiresti male, forse peggio di chi non tradisce, dopo quasi 3 anni la telefonata che ho ricevuto mi ha fatto capire che ha capito il dolore che mi ha fatto solo dalla sua gelosia che provava per me...e che pensando a quanto stava male quando qualcuna faceva la carina con me. Ma un traditore certe cose le dimentica nel momento giusto...ripensandoci poi tornano fuori e la gran parte non accetterebbe lo stesso trattamento che viene riservato ai traditi.
Ricordo Kid, che tradì e finì tradito, uno dei pochi casi in cui un tradimento ha aggiustato in parte alcune cose, ma che ha aperto una ferita in lui che ha tradito si, ma per ingenuità.
Permane per lui una grande stima in me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cleo, una persona per essere un traditore deve avere affianco una persona che non la tradirà assolutamente, non ci sarebbe il piacere del dualismo se potesse essere condiviso dall'altro. Anzi, la coppia aperta funziona solo in pochissimi casi, finisce tendenzialmente a rompere la "magia" dell'altro.
> Cleo, ti dirò una cosa orribile, se tu sapessi di essere tradita anche se tu stessa tradisci reagiresti male, forse peggio di chi non tradisce, dopo quasi 3 anni la telefonata che ho ricevuto mi ha fatto capire che ha capito il dolore che mi ha fatto solo dalla sua gelosia che provava per me...e che pensando a quanto stava male quando qualcuna faceva la carina con me. Ma un traditore certe cose le dimentica nel momento giusto...ripensandoci poi tornano fuori e la gran parte non accetterebbe lo stesso trattamento che viene riservato ai traditi.
> Ricordo Kid, che tradì e finì tradito, uno dei pochi casi in cui un tradimento ha aggiustato in parte alcune cose, ma che ha aperto una ferita in lui che ha tradito si, ma per ingenuità.
> Permane per lui una grande stima in me.


 
Daniele ti invidio, giuro seriamente, per tutte le tue cerezze.
Magari mio marito mi tradisce da una vita e io non lo so.
Io so quello che dà a me, poi quando è solo al lavoro che ne so se ha una amichetta o più di una.
Certo che se lo scopro mi incazzo come una iena come del resto farebbe lui se scoprisse me.
Io ho imparato che la mano sul fuoco non la si mette per nessuno. E di certezze nella vita non ce ne sono......
Tu sai Daniele come ti auguro dal profondo del cuore che un giorno arrivi una per cui perdi la testa e fai la cazzata.
ti voglio vedere a rimanciarti tutte le cattiverie che dici, è dura sai e te lo dici una che c'è passata.
E' bello stare lì sul piedistallo, additare tutti e dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, quando poi ti scontri con la vita è altrettanto difficile dire "ma quanto sono stata scema......."


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai Daniele come ti auguro dal profondo del cuore che un giorno arrivi una per cui perdi la testa e fai la cazzata.
> ti voglio vedere a rimanciarti tutte le cattiverie che dici, è dura sai e te lo dici una che c'è passata.
> E' bello stare lì sul piedistallo, additare tutti e dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, quando poi ti scontri con la vita è altrettanto difficile dire "ma quanto sono stata scema......."


E' successo te...prendi atto che non sei una bella persona come pensavi, ma non pensare che gli altri facciano come te, anzi! Per condizione vissuta, si, può succcedere che una stupenda ragazza mi voglia, ma io dirò no e sai il perchè? Perchè è già successo!!! Farfalla, per te è importante quello che il tuo amante ti ha dato...per me ha un valore prossimo allo zero, come la mettiamo allora? Io dovrei cedere una cosa con inestimabile valore per una cosa che è prossima allo zero, ma siamo pazzi?
Poi sappi che se scoprissi che tuo marito ti ha tradita non dovresti incazzarti in nessun modo, dovresti solo dargli atto di quello che hai fatto tu, ma non avresti il dirutto di arrabbiarti in nessun modo, perchè se lo facessi saresti doppiamente ipocrita.
Siamo umani? Inizio a pensare che alcuni sono meno umani ed altri più umani, quindi c'è chi è dedito all'errore e c'è chi no, ma è pur vero ce ci sono persone più intelligenti e poi esiste il nulla.
Farfalla, impara che se tu hai sbagliato vuol dire non che l'essere umano può sbagliare, ma che tu puoi sbagliare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' successo te...prendi atto che non sei una bella persona come pensavi, ma non pensare che gli altri facciano come te, anzi! Per condizione vissuta, si, può succcedere che una stupenda ragazza mi voglia, ma io dirò no e sai il perchè? Perchè è già successo!!! Farfalla, per te è importante quello che il tuo amante ti ha dato...per me ha un valore prossimo allo zero, come la mettiamo allora? Io dovrei cedere una cosa con inestimabile valore per una cosa che è prossima allo zero, ma siamo pazzi?
> Poi sappi che se scoprissi che tuo marito ti ha tradita non dovresti incazzarti in nessun modo, dovresti solo dargli atto di quello che hai fatto tu, ma non avresti il dirutto di arrabbiarti in nessun modo, perchè se lo facessi saresti doppiamente ipocrita.
> Siamo umani? Inizio a pensare che alcuni sono meno umani ed altri più umani, quindi c'è chi è dedito all'errore e c'è chi no, ma è pur vero ce ci sono persone più intelligenti e poi esiste il nulla.
> Farfalla, impara che se tu hai sbagliato vuol dire non che l'essere umano può sbagliare, ma che tu puoi sbagliare.


 
E come sempre scrivo pero e tu capisci melo
Non è colpa tua...probabilmente il mio italiano (pur essendo italiana) non è abb chiaro
Dove ho scritto che quello che ho fatto è giusto? L'ho mai detto? Ho detto che ne vado orgogliosa? ti ho mai chiesto di approvarlo? ti ho mai detto che devi pensare quello che penso io del mio amante? HJo mai detto che prima o poi tutti tradiscono?
TI HO GIA' DETTO PIU' VOLTE DI NON METTERMI IN BOCCA PAROLE CHE NON HO DETTO.
La differenza tra me e te è che io non mi permetto di dirti come ti devi comportare o cosa devi pensare. Tu lo fai.
Certo che a un uomo integerrimo come te non capiterà mai, ne sono sicura. Tu sei la perfezione fatta a persona. Abisci alla santità?
Ci inchiniamo tutti davanti alla tua bontà d'animo, il tuo senso di responsabilità e alla tua coscienza pulita.
Daniele, ma leggi quanto sai essere cattivo leggilo, per favore e piantala di atteggiarti a giustiziere della notte perchè sicuramente i tuoi sbagli li hai fatti e di persone ne hai fatte stare male anche tu. Magari anche solo dando delle troie a qualcuno qui sul forum.


----------



## Sid (19 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Adoro gli uomini e la loro compagnia e questo fa di me una troia?
> Adoro gli uomini che mi prendono di testa
> per la loro intelligenza e personalità, amo sedurli.....devono essere miei.
> 
> ...


una volta, se e quando ti va, mi farebbe piacere se tu ci spiegassi dove ha mancato e manca lui nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Adoro gli uomini e la loro compagnia e questo fa di me una troia?
> *Adoro gli uomini che mi prendono di testa*
> *per la loro intelligenza e personalità, amo sedurli.....devono essere miei.*
> 
> ...


non capisco perchè devono essere tuoi.. li puoi cmq conquistare di testa anche tu e godere della loro intelligenza, cultura e talento senza finirci a letto. capisco l'innamoramento per il talento, roba da ribaltarsi perché lo conosco bene, come so bene che capita una o due volte nellla vita.. percui l'idea di farmi ogni uomo che mi piace è fuori dalla mia portata in ogni senso.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna, certe donne hanno solo il sesso come capacità seduttiva, sono affascinate da certi uomini ma non riescono ad andare oltre.
Purtroppo una cosa non sanno queste donne, che è difficile, davvero molto difficile invece conoscere bene chi è qualcosa di più, che non è il massimo, perchè nei lunghi anni inizi a sentirti sempre meno, sempre più inferiore e dopo tutto diventa schifo.
Chiara,un giorno ti piaceranno i sempliciotti se conoscerai davvero bene una persona davvero brillante e questa la riconoscerai non dal successo o dai soldi (le persone più brillanti che conosco non hanno ne soldi ne successo evidente) ma da come guardano il mondo.


----------



## frittella (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Io*

so solo che non c'è un filo logico non tutti i tradtori/trici sono per forza troie o porci, non tutte le donne o gli uomini si autoconvincono di provare un sentimento per alleggerirsi la coscienza che tanto non serve....ognuno di noi fa i conti con se stesso, checchè se ne dica, non tutti gli uomini o le donne illudono la controparte così per gioco, i traditi a volte lo sono anche per loro difetto e a volte lo sono del tutto ingiustamente, c'è chi tradisce per sopperire ad una mancanza e c'è chi lo fa perchè si rivoluto mettere in gioco, o semplicemente per egoismo...c'è chi come me l' ha fatto per riscattare l' adolescenza non vissuta le esperinze mancate dei 20 anni le emozioni mai provate gli sbagli mai commessi e ve lo dico ... ora Daniele mi annienterà....per provare come sarebbe stato  un uomo che non è quello che hai sempre avuto l' unico che hai mai avuto....modi di pensare diversi, gesti diversi, odori diversi, altri mondi altre prospettive....lo so...deprecabile non c'è che dire...ho voluto la bicicletta e ora pedalo...succede che ci ho lasciato l' anima, il cuore, e anche un po' di stabilità mentale....ho rovinato la mia vita per un capriccio che è diventato qualcosa di ben più importante dato il fatto che per quest' uomo in un certo momento avrei messo in gioco tutta la mia vita cosa che lui non si è sentito di fare ma l' ho capito perchè in fondo messa alle strette forse io avrei reagito alla stessa maniera ok ...è un cane che si mangia la coda... mi ha delusa profondamente nonostante ciò non riesco a "guarire" forse perchè ancora non voglio forse perchè mi sembra di buttare via qualcosa di importante benchè vissuto nell' errore e nell' ipocrisia ... quel che so per che rto è che non vivrò mai più serena sia per i sensi di colpa che per il vuoto che lascerà lui quando finirà....ne morirò. altro sfogo...sorry.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> so solo che non c'è un filo logico non tutti i tradtori/trici sono per forza troie o porci, non tutte le donne o gli uomini si autoconvincono di provare un sentimento per alleggerirsi la coscienza che tanto non serve....ognuno di noi fa i conti con se stesso, checchè se ne dica, non tutti gli uomini o le donne illudono la controparte così per gioco, i traditi a volte lo sono anche per loro difetto e a volte lo sono del tutto ingiustamente, c'è chi tradisce per sopperire ad una mancanza e c'è chi lo fa perchè si rivoluto mettere in gioco, o semplicemente per egoismo...c'è chi come me l' ha fatto per riscattare l' adolescenza non vissuta le esperinze mancate dei 20 anni le emozioni mai provate gli sbagli mai commessi e ve lo dico ... ora Daniele mi annienterà....per provare come sarebbe stato  un uomo che non è quello che hai sempre avuto l' unico che hai mai avuto....modi di pensare diversi, gesti diversi, odori diversi, altri mondi altre prospettive....lo so...deprecabile non c'è che dire...ho voluto la bicicletta e ora pedalo...succede che ci ho lasciato l' anima, il cuore, e anche un po' di stabilità mentale....ho rovinato la mia vita per un capriccio che è diventato qualcosa di ben più importante dato il fatto che per quest' uomo in un certo momento avrei messo in gioco tutta la mia vita cosa che lui non si è sentito di fare ma l' ho capito perchè in fondo messa alle strette forse io avrei reagito alla stessa maniera ok ...è un cane che si mangia la coda... mi ha delusa profondamente nonostante ciò non riesco a "guarire" forse perchè ancora non voglio forse perchè mi sembra di buttare via qualcosa di importante benchè vissuto nell' errore e nell' ipocrisia ... quel che so per che rto è che non vivrò mai più serena sia per i sensi di colpa che per il vuoto che lascerà lui quando finirà....*ne morirò*. altro sfogo...sorry.



Cara, si muore per ben altro, e lo sai.
Dimostri lucidità, e questa sarà la tua forza quando le cose si dovessero mettere male.

Se pensi che il vuoto lasciato sa lui sarà così grande da togliere senso alla tua vita, allora sta a te riempirla di significati nuovi, forti, *tuoi*.
Sei responsabile della tua vita -e di quella di altri, ma lasciamo perdere per ora- non può una donna che sembra così lucida nella sua analisi aspettarsi di dare a un'altra persona la responsabilità totale della propria felicità.
Rifletti, cosa vuoi nella tua vita? Cosa vorresti raggiungere ancora?
Obiettivi nuovi ne puoi trovare sempre, datti un pò di silenzio e pensaci, non puoi lasciare che la tua vita emotiva sia in completa balia altrui. E' irrispettoso verso te stessa e pure verso l'altro.


----------



## xfactor (20 Ottobre 2010)

opssssss...........ma quale è il problema?


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Adoro gli uomini e la loro compagnia e questo fa di me una troia?
> Adoro gli uomini che mi prendono di testa
> per la loro intelligenza e personalità, amo sedurli.....devono essere miei.
> 
> ...


il rispetto e la sincerità senz'altro


----------



## Sid (20 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> so solo che non c'è un filo logico non tutti i tradtori/trici sono per forza troie o porci, non tutte le donne o gli uomini si autoconvincono di provare un sentimento per alleggerirsi la coscienza che tanto non serve....ognuno di noi fa i conti con se stesso, checchè se ne dica, non tutti gli uomini o le donne illudono la controparte così per gioco, i traditi a volte lo sono anche per loro difetto e a volte lo sono del tutto ingiustamente, c'è chi tradisce per sopperire ad una mancanza e c'è chi lo fa perchè si rivoluto mettere in gioco, o semplicemente per egoismo...c'è chi come me l' ha fatto per riscattare l' adolescenza non vissuta le esperinze mancate dei 20 anni le emozioni mai provate gli sbagli mai commessi e ve lo dico ... ora Daniele mi annienterà....per provare come sarebbe stato un uomo che non è quello che hai sempre avuto l' unico che hai mai avuto....modi di pensare diversi, gesti diversi, odori diversi, altri mondi altre prospettive....lo so...deprecabile non c'è che dire...ho voluto la bicicletta e ora pedalo...succede che ci ho lasciato l' anima, il cuore, e anche un po' di stabilità mentale....*ho rovinato la mia vita per un capriccio* che è diventato qualcosa di ben più importante dato il fatto che per quest' uomo in un certo momento avrei messo in gioco tutta la mia vita cosa che lui non si è sentito di fare ma l' ho capito perchè in fondo messa alle strette forse io avrei reagito alla stessa maniera ok ...è un cane che si mangia la coda... mi ha delusa profondamente nonostante ciò non riesco a "guarire" forse perchè ancora non voglio forse perchè mi sembra di buttare via qualcosa di importante benchè vissuto nell' errore e nell' ipocrisia ... quel che so per che rto è che non vivrò mai più serena sia per i sensi di colpa che per il vuoto che lascerà lui quando finirà....ne morirò. altro sfogo...sorry.


 
quello che ho grassettato è l'unica parte che io percepisco come sincera.
Per il resto sono solo parole con cui ti riempi la mente.
Prova a partire dal grassettato, per trovare il modo di stare meglio


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> *non ho capito chi sei*, ma spero tanto che tu possa restare


... come non hai capito  :

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1672


Una brutta situazione  .


----------



## frittella (21 Ottobre 2010)

*Ciao Senzasperanze...*



senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cara, si muore per ben altro, e lo sai.
> Dimostri lucidità, e questa sarà la tua forza quando le cose si dovessero mettere male.
> 
> Se pensi che il vuoto lasciato sa lui sarà così grande da togliere senso alla tua vita, allora sta a te riempirla di significati nuovi, forti, *tuoi*.
> ...


 Chiaro che si muore per ben altro, ci mancherebbe, era solo per dare un idea del peso che ho dentro...ti ringrazio per il consiglio...è quello che cerco di fare tutte le notti da qualche mese a questa parte ma non arrivo da nessuna parte ... spero di arrivare presto ad una soluzione ...ma ho paura che la strada sia ancora lunga ... sono stata delusa e ferita profondamente nonostante ciò continuo a farmi del male e a fare del male....mi dicono che per risalire bisogna prima toccare il fondo...spero di fare un bel botto quando ci arrivo e di riuscire as cuotermi da questa dipendenza affettiva....grazie comunque cercherò di seguire i tuoi ocnsigli ... grazie ancora...


----------



## frittella (21 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> quello che ho grassettato è l'unica parte che io percepisco come sincera.
> Per il resto sono solo parole con cui ti riempi la mente.
> Prova a partire dal grassettato, per trovare il modo di stare meglio


Purtroppo non sono solo parole ... tutto quello che ho scritto è ciò che realmente provo ... il grassettato è l' unica cosa tangibile forse ma tutto  per quanto il resto possa sembrare aleatorio lascia ferite molto dolorose...grazie anche a te spero di trovarlo questo modo di stare meglio ... magari non per me ma per la mia famiglia....è questo che intendi credo.....


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono solo parole ... tutto quello che ho scritto è ciò che realmente provo ... il grassettato è l' unica cosa tangibile forse ma tutto  per quanto il resto possa sembrare aleatorio lascia ferite molto dolorose...grazie anche a te spero di trovarlo questo modo di stare meglio ... magari non per me ma per la mia famiglia....è questo che intendi credo.....


Ciao frittella, se può servirti volevo dirti che anch'io credevo di essere innamorata del mio amante... non mi sono autoconvinta... è il subconscio che ha fatto tutto da se... ma non era così. Se veramente tieni a tuo marito ed alla tua famiglia prima o poi te ne renderai conto da sola... spero prima che poi... E' doloroso, sì, ma non devi sentirlo come un sacrificio, altrimenti ci ricadrai... Cerca di comprendere che così non è possibile continuare, in qualsiasi momento può accadere qualcosa che ti farà scoprire... ed a quel punto non sarà più possibile "decidere" cosa fare...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> so solo che non c'è un filo logico *non tutti i tradtori/trici sono per forza troie o porci, *non tutte le donne o gli uomini si autoconvincono di provare un sentimento per alleggerirsi la coscienza che tanto non serve....ognuno di noi fa i conti con se stesso, checchè se ne dica, non tutti gli uomini o le donne illudono la controparte così per gioco, i traditi a volte lo sono anche per loro difetto e a volte lo sono del tutto ingiustamente, c'è chi tradisce per sopperire ad una mancanza e c'è chi lo fa perchè si rivoluto mettere in gioco, o semplicemente per egoismo...c'è chi come me l' ha fatto per riscattare l' adolescenza non vissuta le esperinze mancate dei 20 anni le emozioni mai provate gli sbagli mai commessi e ve lo dico ... ora Daniele mi annienterà....per provare come sarebbe stato un uomo che non è quello che hai sempre avuto l' unico che hai mai avuto....modi di pensare diversi, gesti diversi, odori diversi, altri mondi altre prospettive....lo so...deprecabile non c'è che dire...ho voluto la bicicletta e ora pedalo...succede che ci ho lasciato l' anima, il cuore, e anche un po' di stabilità mentale....*ho rovinato la mia vita per un capriccio* che è diventato qualcosa di ben più importante dato il fatto che per quest' uomo in un certo momento avrei messo in gioco tutta la mia vita cosa che lui non si è sentito di fare ma l' ho capito perchè in fondo messa alle strette forse io avrei reagito alla stessa maniera ok ...è un cane che si mangia la coda... *mi ha delusa profondamente nonostante ciò non riesco a "guarire"* forse perchè ancora non voglio forse perchè *mi sembra di buttare via qualcosa di importante *benchè vissuto nell' errore e nell' ipocrisia ... quel che so per che rto è che *non vivrò mai più serena sia per i sensi di colpa* che per *il vuoto che lascerà lui quando finirà.*...ne morirò. altro sfogo...sorry.


in ordine di grassetti

è vero, non tutti, ma ...
a volte nell'attribuire quelle definizioni ci si basa su profili "traslati" e non meramente sessuali
non "con quante persone hai fatto sesso"
ma "quanto male sei riuscito a fare, indipendentemente dal numero di amanti"

prima e dopo il secondo grassetto si legge una marea di scuse che il traditore si racconta per giustificare, prima ancora che l'infedeltà, la slealtà

il terzo grassetto è un punto cardinale
lui ti ha delusa?
e perchè?
che ti doveva?
perchè avrebbe dovuto comportarsi lealmente con te quando tu stessa non l'hai fatto con tuo marito?
in virtù di quale (inesistente) legame?

butta, butta
è importante sole perchè non hai il coraggio di chiamarlo col suo nome

si potresti ricominciare a vivere serena, magari con qualche senso di colpa, ma consapevole di essere diventata la persona che vuoi essere

quando finirà cosa?
intendi "quando smetterò di far sesso con lui"?
perchè altro non c'è


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono solo parole ... tutto quello che ho scritto è ciò che realmente provo ... il grassettato è l' unica cosa tangibile forse ma tutto per quanto il resto possa sembrare aleatorio lascia ferite molto dolorose...grazie anche a te spero di trovarlo questo modo di stare meglio ... *magari non per me ma per la mia famiglia*....è questo che intendi credo.....


errore

si vive per se stessi
non per immolarsi 

se per te la tua famiglia è importante, la scelta la fai per te, per voi

se il grassetto è effettivamente l'essenza del tuo pensiero, se esiste quella dicotomia a prescindere dalla possibile scelta terminologica impropria,
molla tutto
sarebbe un modo di prolungare l'agonia di tutti


----------



## Illuso (21 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in ordine di grassetti
> 
> è vero, non tutti, ma ...
> a volte nell'attribuire quelle definizioni ci si basa su profili "traslati" e non meramente sessuali
> ...


Quoto alla lettera :up:


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> La storia che le donne si autoconvincono di amare l' amante per "pulire" le proprie azioni la trovo una str... è sminuente anche perchè dentro di sè ognuna sa quello che sta facendo e nessuna credo è così stupida da prendere in giro la propria coscienza con un simile escamotage....potrei anche sbagliarmi ma non credo....


Non credo di essere una stupida, ma ti assicuro che per 2 anni sono stata convinta di amare 2 persone... non esiste! Ancora non riesco a credere di aver tradito *per 2 anni* mio marito! Eppure l'ho fatto! Eppure lo amo, e l'ho sempre amato... Volevo chiedere a te e ad Elisa (come fu chiesto più volte anche a me!) se siete così sicure di amare il vostro amante perchè non lasciate vostro marito? (lasciamo stare il discorso figli, per favore!). Se non amate più il vostro compagno perchè non dirglielo? Io messa davanti a questa domanda ho riflettuto tanto, e chi non volevo perdere era mio marito, non l'amante... E' possibile che per voi sia l'amante, ma la cosa giusta da fare, comunque, è decidere...


----------



## Illuso (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Non credo di essere una stupida, ma ti assicuro che per 2 anni sono stata convinta di amare 2 persone... non esiste! Ancora non riesco a credere di aver tradito *per 2 anni* mio marito! Eppure l'ho fatto! Eppure lo amo, e l'ho sempre amato... Volevo chiedere a te e ad Elisa (come fu chiesto più volte anche a me!) se siete così sicure di amare il vostro amante perchè non lasciate vostro marito? (lasciamo stare il discorso figli, per favore!). Se non amate più il vostro compagno perchè non dirglielo? Io messa davanti a questa domanda ho riflettuto tanto, e chi non volevo perdere era mio marito, non l'amante... E' possibile che per voi sia l'amante, ma la cosa giusta da fare, comunque, è decidere...


Sesso fine a se stesso, miente di più, niente di meno, nascondendo il senso di colpa e di sporcizia, dietro ad un falso sentimento. (eh! se l'ho smollata così e si vede che mi sono innamorata!)


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Sesso fine a se stesso, miente di più, niente di meno, nascondendo il senso di colpa e di sporcizia, dietro ad un falso sentimento. (eh! se l'ho smollata così e si vede che mi sono innamorata!)


purtroppo hai ragione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Sesso fine a se stesso, miente di più, niente di meno, nascondendo il senso di colpa e di sporcizia, dietro ad un falso sentimento. (eh! se l'ho smollata così e si vede che mi sono innamorata!)





tania ha detto:


> purtroppo hai ragione


Basta leggere questo breve scambio di battute per capire quanto noi donne siamo ancora lontane dalla libertà e dalla serenità mentale di sentirci tali.....

... e quanto gli uomini, i nostri compagni, siano ancora ben lontani dall'aiutarci, semmai questa solidarietà da parte loro sia effettivamente possibile.

Senso di colpa e di sporcizia.....mi sembra di sentire l'Inquisizione.

Se il caso di Frittella o quello di Tania possono annoverarsi ( di loro spontanea volontà, dopo attenta analisi personale) tra quelli codificati da Illuso, non lo metto in dubbio: se il loro percorso di pentimento- espiazione-ricostruzione è frutto di una libera scelta sarà senz'altro positivo.


----------



## Illuso (23 Ottobre 2010)

*Aridai! arrieccoti!*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Basta leggere questo breve scambio di battute per capire quanto noi donne siamo ancora lontane dalla libertà e dalla serenità mentale di sentirci tali.....
> 
> ... e quanto gli uomini, i nostri compagni, siano ancora ben lontani dall'aiutarci, semmai questa solidarietà da parte loro sia effettivamente possibile.
> 
> ...


Contessina Matraini nella tua attenta analisi personale sulle donne, dimentichi (non so quanto volutamente) che le signore in questione compresa la mia, sono DONNE SPOSATE, forse ti sei persa il senso della cosa ma te lo rispego, vuole dire che hanno giurato di essere fedeli di amare e rispettare ecc.ecc. il coniuge fino a che morte (cazzo dicesi morte) non li separi. Molto probabilmente sono state proprio loro a "volersi sposare" (almeno nel mio caso è stato così) per poi, come qualcuna quà dentro, già nel viaggio di nozze si sollazzava al telefono con l'amante, le altre hanno fatto passare un pò più di tempo, la mia dopo ventotto anni!!! Ribadisco il concetto, vuoi farti scopare da un'intera squadra di rugby? ti piace il bondage estremo? benissimo, o rimani single e la cosa più preziosa che hai è la tua libertà, e fai il cazzo che vuoi quando vuoi, con chi vuoi, o me lo dici e mi fai scegliere (e questo mi sembra il tuo caso nevvero? il privé e quant'altro, premetto non sono favorevole, ma se lo avete deciso di comune accordo buon per voi), invece di farmi delle sceneggiate di gelosia senza senso, magari perchè qualche topolona in qualche circostanza mi ha fatto gli occhioni e io ho fatto un pò il cretino, invece la signora si è fatta scopare da un mentecatto senza gloria, ed è ritornata piangendo, farfugliando che non capiva cosa le stava succedendo, e le solite giustificazioni, bla, bla,bla.
Inquisizione una fava.


----------



## Sabina (23 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Sesso fine a se stesso, miente di più, niente di meno, nascondendo il senso di colpa e di sporcizia, dietro ad un falso sentimento. (eh! se l'ho smollata così e si vede che mi sono innamorata!)


Che problema ci sarebbe ad ammettere sesso fine a stesso... nascondersi dentro ad un sentimento per fare sesso? 
Un innamoramento non nasconde il senso di colpa se c'è. La "sporcizia" poi mi sembra cosa di altri tempi... il sesso non è una cosa sporca.
Ogni persona è diversa dalle altre... magari ti sposi, cresci come coppia, il rapporto cambia, la vita ti cambia. Sono molteplici gli elementi in gioco. 
Nessuno penso goda dalla possibilità di far soffrire le persone care... eppure il tradimento mi sembra sia sempre più frequente leggendo in rete.
Mai io mi sarei mai immaginata di trovarmi dentro questa storia in cui mi sono lasciata scivolare.... è veramente amore? Non lo so.... ma non è solo sesso. L'idea di poter far soffrire i miei cari mi toglie il respiro, ma da persona egoista penso di aver dato tanto nella vita fino adesso ... sono stanca di dare. Lo so che sbaglio, che potrei rovinare tutto quello che ho costruito in questi anni, che sono una pazza......


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2010)

Ehm...
Ecco qui il problema e parlo a Illuso, Matraini e Sabina.
Verissimo Illuso le mogli hanno giurato fedeltà. Mi pare di capire allora che tutti fanno i virtuosi, finchè mantenere una virtù non costa sacrificio. Quando questa costa sacrificio, si va in conflitto.
Infatti i santi hanno praticato la virtù con eroismo. Più leggo Chiara e Sabina, sono convinto di una cosa. Questa due, (IMHO), quando si sono sposate erano una certa donna. (Ipotesi eh?). Nel matrimonio, non hanno sviluppato tutte le loro potenzialità, c'è qualcosa di nascosto, qualcosa che non conoscono, che è emerso dopo. Per esempio io ho un lato nascostissimo, che mi sono sempre guardato dal mettere in gioco. Non è inespresso, ma represso. I conti non mi tornano. Più procedo, più mi convinco che le donne, sempre e comunque cerchino l'amore e non il sesso. Che usino il sesso come trasduttore di amore. Allora caro Illuso, non immagini neanche quanto sia perverso l'universo erotico femminile. Abbiamo tanto lottato per disinibire le donne, e ora che loro vogliono vivere la loro sessualità nel modo a cui loro piace, succedono questa aporie comportamentali qui. Se io guardo negli occhi Sabina e Matraini capisco subito tutto dove stanno andando a parare. Illuso è successo, che hanno incontrato persone che le hanno preso sto lato nascosto e glielo hanno messo davanti. Un lato che era latente. Era a livello di fantasia.
Hanno osato infrangere quel tabù, e si sono dette, pfui, che sega mentale è mai questa? Adesso ho bisogno anche di sta roba qui. Come dire, per stare bene con me stessa, ho anche bisogno di sta roba qui. Per quanto se la raccontano, sotto sotto, manca l'amore che loro vogliono. Manca. Come risolvere certe questioni? Il guaio Illuso è che tu non ti rendi neanche conto di quanto per Matraini il marito sia un gigante e gli amichetti, degli gnomi. Nel momento in cui scopriamo di essere traditi, scatta una terribile trappola: mi ha tradito perchè lui o lei sono MEGLIO di me. Trappola micidiale.
Illuso, forse, non sarebbe meglio dire, che insomma esistono donne che hanno bisogno anche di trasgredire? Per riuscire a stare poi più nei ranghi? Se nella loro testa matrimonio significa dovere e costrizione, sono come pentole a pressione. 
Leggendo Matraini e Sabina, non trovo apologia di reato, ma solo, ehm, e vabbè stiamo passando per una fase in cui siamo anche così. Secondo me Matraini, sta solo maturando. Fra qualche anno, riderà di queste sue esperienze, ma si dai, conte, mi andava de far così all'epoca.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Che problema ci sarebbe ad ammettere sesso fine a stesso... nascondersi dentro ad un sentimento per fare sesso?
> Un innamoramento non nasconde il senso di colpa se c'è. La "sporcizia" poi mi sembra cosa di altri tempi... il sesso non è una cosa sporca.
> Ogni persona è diversa dalle altre... magari ti sposi, cresci come coppia, il rapporto cambia, la vita ti cambia. Sono molteplici gli elementi in gioco.
> Nessuno penso goda dalla possibilità di far soffrire le persone care... eppure il tradimento mi sembra sia sempre più frequente leggendo in rete.
> Mai io mi sarei mai immaginata di trovarmi dentro questa storia in cui mi sono lasciata scivolare.... è veramente amore? Non lo so.... ma non è solo sesso. L'idea di poter far soffrire i miei cari mi toglie il respiro, ma da persona egoista penso di aver dato tanto nella vita fino adesso ... sono stanca di dare. Lo so che sbaglio, che potrei rovinare tutto quello che ho costruito in questi anni, che sono una pazza......


Ma come il sesso non è una cosa sporca? Ma come no?
Il piacere non è forse, fare le cosacce sporche di nascosto?
E poi fare la santarellina?
Mia cara, non sei pazza, sei solo sottopressione...


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Ecco qui il problema e parlo a Illuso, Matraini e Sabina.
> Verissimo Illuso le mogli hanno giurato fedeltà. Mi pare di capire allora che tutti fanno i virtuosi, finchè mantenere una virtù non costa sacrificio. Quando questa costa sacrificio, si va in conflitto.
> Infatti i santi hanno praticato la virtù con eroismo. Più leggo Chiara e Sabina, sono convinto di una cosa. Questa due, (IMHO), quando si sono sposate erano una certa donna. (Ipotesi eh?). Nel matrimonio, non hanno sviluppato tutte le loro potenzialità, c'è qualcosa di nascosto, qualcosa che non conoscono, che è emerso dopo. Per esempio io ho un lato nascostissimo, che mi sono sempre guardato dal mettere in gioco. Non è inespresso, ma represso. I conti non mi tornano. Più procedo, più mi convinco che le donne, sempre e comunque cerchino l'amore e non il sesso. Che usino il sesso come trasduttore di amore. Allora caro Illuso, non immagini neanche quanto sia perverso l'universo erotico femminile. Abbiamo tanto lottato per disinibire le donne, e ora che loro vogliono vivere la loro sessualità nel modo a cui loro piace, succedono questa aporie comportamentali qui. Se io guardo negli occhi Sabina e Matraini capisco subito tutto dove stanno andando a parare. Illuso è successo, che hanno incontrato persone che le hanno preso sto lato nascosto e glielo hanno messo davanti. Un lato che era latente. Era a livello di fantasia.
> ...


 molto meno il marito.
scusi conte ma questa leggerezza sulla vita della gente che sta ignara a casa pensando di viverne un'altra è inaccettabile.
facciano come ha fatto lei che , mi pare di dedurre, ha messo le carte in t avola e può permettersi la trasparenza di scelte che possono essere discutibili per alcuni ma restano fatti suoi e della sua compagna .
che si tiri fuori il coraggio e le responsabilità di questi cambiamenti...perché fino a che si tratta di un tradimento che si può mettere in conto a chiunque niente da dire ,
ma qui stiamo parlando di altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Contessina Matraini nella tua attenta analisi personale sulle donne, dimentichi (non so quanto volutamente) che le signore in questione compresa la mia, sono DONNE SPOSATE, forse ti sei persa il senso della cosa ma te lo rispego, vuole dire che hanno giurato di essere fedeli di amare e rispettare ecc.ecc. il coniuge fino a che morte (cazzo dicesi morte) non li separi. Molto probabilmente sono state proprio loro a "volersi sposare" (almeno nel mio caso è stato così) per poi, come qualcuna quà dentro, già nel viaggio di nozze si sollazzava al telefono con l'amante, le altre hanno fatto passare un pò più di tempo, la mia dopo ventotto anni!!! Ribadisco il concetto, vuoi farti scopare da un'intera squadra di rugby? ti piace il bondage estremo? benissimo, o rimani single e la cosa più preziosa che hai è la tua libertà, e fai il cazzo che vuoi quando vuoi, con chi vuoi, o me lo dici e mi fai scegliere (e questo mi sembra il tuo caso nevvero? il privé e quant'altro, premetto non sono favorevole, ma se lo avete deciso di comune accordo buon per voi),* invece di farmi delle sceneggiate di gelosia senza senso, magari perchè qualche topolona in qualche circostanza mi ha fatto gli occhioni e io ho fatto un pò il cretino, invece la signora si è fatta scopare da un mentecatto senza gloria, ed è ritornata piangendo, farfugliando che non capiva cosa le stava succedendo, e le solite giustificazioni, bla, bla,bla*.
> Inquisizione una fava.


Ma vedi che nel tuo caso si gioca tutto lì, nel sesso?

Una moglie che fa scenate di gelosia perchè il marito fa un pò il galletto..
Un marito punto nell'orgoglio che DEVE classificare l'amante della moglie come un mentecatto...
Una moglie che si pente di aver goduto ...

Li visualizzi tutti questi clichè infilati uno dietro l'altro come le perle di una collana?

Mi chiedo...nella vita, nel matrimonio che tu ritieni sacro....
...ci sarà qualcosa di più importante di tutti questi giochetti, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Contessina Matraini nella tua attenta analisi personale sulle donne, dimentichi (non so quanto volutamente) che le signore in questione compresa la mia, sono DONNE SPOSATE, forse ti sei persa il senso della cosa ma te lo rispego, *vuole dire che hanno giurato di essere fedeli di amare e rispettare ecc.ecc. il coniuge fino a che morte (cazzo dicesi morte) non li separi*. Molto probabilmente sono state proprio loro a "volersi sposare" (almeno nel mio caso è stato così) per poi, come qualcuna quà dentro, già nel viaggio di nozze si sollazzava al telefono con l'amante, le altre hanno fatto passare un pò più di tempo, la mia dopo ventotto anni!!! Ribadisco il concetto, vuoi farti scopare da un'intera squadra di rugby? ti piace il bondage estremo? benissimo, o rimani single e la cosa più preziosa che hai è la tua libertà, e fai il cazzo che vuoi quando vuoi, con chi vuoi, o me lo dici e mi fai scegliere (e questo mi sembra il tuo caso nevvero? il privé e quant'altro, premetto non sono favorevole, ma se lo avete deciso di comune accordo buon per voi), invece di farmi delle sceneggiate di gelosia senza senso, magari perchè qualche topolona in qualche circostanza mi ha fatto gli occhioni e io ho fatto un pò il cretino, invece la signora si è fatta scopare da un mentecatto senza gloria, ed è ritornata piangendo, farfugliando che non capiva cosa le stava succedendo, e le solite giustificazioni, bla, bla,bla.
> Inquisizione una fava.


Partiamo comunque da concetti diversi.
Per me la fedeltà ha senso su certi livelli.

Fedeltà al ruolo, al progetto sul lungo termine.

La fedeltà sessuale?
Nessuno mangerebbe solo caviale tutti i giorni , per quanto sia un alimento pregiatissimo, no?

Con mio marito mangio ostriche e champagne tutte le volte che voglio.....
....ma a volte mi piace anche andare al Mc Donald's


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Partiamo comunque da concetti diversi.
> Per me la fedeltà ha senso su certi livelli.
> 
> Fedeltà al ruolo, al progetto sul lungo termine.
> ...


Non è così semplice e così necessario. Chiara semplicemente tu hai una dipendenza bella e buona, una banalissima e stupida dipendenza. Non dico di guarirtene, ma non è un equilibrio stabile, quanto un equilibrio instabile in un punto di sella.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è così semplice e così necessario. Chiara semplicemente tu hai una dipendenza bella e buona, una banalissima e stupida dipendenza. Non dico di guarirtene, ma non è un equilibrio stabile, quanto un equilibrio instabile in un punto di sella.


Tu...tu....tu....osi parlare di dipendenza a noi?
A noi? COme osi? Ma sai tu a quale trattamento io e la Matraini siamo stati sottoposti? Per diventare gelidi ad ogni dolore?
Per non diventare come te, schiavi del dolore?
Chiara glielo racconti tu, o glielo racconto io, di quando le nostre carni sono state marchiate con il ferro rovente?

Daniele, tu sei dipendente, dai tradimenti che hai subito e ne hai fatto la tua mania, la tua ossessione.

Io e la Matraini siamo persone che sanno di dover mantenere la calma e l'indifferenza anche con i pugnali piantati nel petto.

Noi conti, non possiamo permetterci il lusso, di fare le vittime, di piangerci addosso, di lamentarci, di mostrarci deboli e fragili.

Contessina spieghi tu a loro, l'immensa fortuna che abbiamo avuto noi due a trovarci? 
Contessina spieghi a sto qua, come io e te, siamo fedeli l''uno all'altra in maniera viscerale?

Daniele che parla di dipendenze...ma dove siamo?
Il colmo. Il colmo.

Chiara AD NOS!
Ci nutriremo delle carni dei nostri nemici, Chiara.
Questo vogliono da noi e questo daremo.
Satis Est!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

Oggi non c'e' aria qua dentro :ira:  ... meglio andare per margherite va :ciao: .


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> molto meno il marito.
> scusi conte ma questa leggerezza sulla vita della gente che sta ignara a casa pensando di viverne un'altra è inaccettabile.
> facciano come ha fatto lei che , mi pare di dedurre, ha messo le carte in t avola e può permettersi la trasparenza di scelte che possono essere discutibili per alcuni ma restano fatti suoi e della sua compagna .
> che si tiri fuori il coraggio e le responsabilità di questi cambiamenti...perché fino a che si tratta di un tradimento che si può mettere in conto a chiunque niente da dire ,
> ma qui stiamo parlando di altro.


Come osa? Parlare a noi di leggerezza? Ma non ha ancora capito che noi siamo passati dall'altra parte della barricata? Che siamo belve inferocite? Che si proteggono a vicenda?
A noi parla?
Noi che abbiamo visto il nostro amore barattato per quattro soldi, noi che siamo stati traditi nel modo più abietto e immaginabile, noi che abbiamo avuto il cuore squarciato da quel dolore. 
NESSUNO c'era a consolarci.
NESSUNO.
Ci siamo leccati le ferite, abbiamo blindato il cuore e ci siamo armati fino ai denti.
Amica mia, siamo buoni di cuore e non stupidi.
Non infliggiamo dolore con leggerezza.
Ma se proprio uno insiste a sfidarci a singolar tenzone noi siamo qui.
Mia cara, quante donne, vengono gettate via dopo una scopata? 
Ecco la Matraini è così: tu uomo sarai gettato via dopo una scopata, non tu getti via me.
Sia io che lei, abbiamo già dato in termini di sofferenza, ok? OK?

Nell'esatto nostro modo, di non dovuto amore, sarete ripagati.
Ci volete morti?
Dovrete prenderci, processarci e metterci al patibolo.
Ma non ci sarà nulla da fare: le nostre teste ruzzoleranno, e continueranno a ridere e a baciarsi con passione.
E le nostre ultime parole saranno: visto? Ancora una volta ci siamo sacrificati per gli altri, non ricevendo niente in cambio, ma dove siamo?

Conte grazie per avermi raddrizzato la schiena a furia di frustate, e più tu hai frustato, più io ho alzato la testa.


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2010)

Conte, non fare lo spettacolino che è meglio, tutte scuse e tutte convinzioni, tutte così perfettamente oleate che vanno giù  alla perfezione e che si dimostrano in questo false come non mai. Lo sai che solo le balle hanno la capaxcità di essere perfette? la realtà  ha una misura di indeterminatezza che la rende imprecisa. 
Tu e Chiara avete una qulsivoglia dipendenza e fidati io avrei vissuto meglio senza quest'ultimo tradimento, ma non per il tradimento in sè, ma per l'uso che si è fatto della mia persona con l'inganno, con il farmi subire una cosa  che avrei fatto fatica a reggere usando i miei buoni sentimenti per fare implodere tutto dentro di me...il tutto per un nonno morto! Il nonno morto era e morto rimaneva, poteva la nipotina portargli un poco di rispetto ed  in quello manco ci è riuscita facendo diventare  una situazione di lutto anche grottesca.
Sinceramente, se il suo nonno avesse potuto vedere l'avrebbe presa a calcioni, cosa merita una donna del genere che passa su tutto e tutti pur di stare meglio?
Io condanno chi fa del male agli altri per proprio tornaconto, sia che lo sappia o no, ma secondo me ogni traditore sa di fare del male al partner, ma di certo non vuole non concedersi quella enorme cazzata che è il sesso con altri. 
QUanto sono vuote le persone che hanno bisogno di fare sesso per sentirsi qualcuno.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non fare lo spettacolino che è meglio, tutte scuse e tutte convinzioni, tutte così perfettamente oleate che vanno giù  alla perfezione e che si dimostrano in questo false come non mai. Lo sai che solo le balle hanno la capaxcità di essere perfette? la realtà  ha una misura di indeterminatezza che la rende imprecisa.
> Tu e Chiara avete una qulsivoglia dipendenza e fidati io avrei vissuto meglio senza quest'ultimo tradimento, ma non per il tradimento in sè, ma per l'uso che si è fatto della mia persona con l'inganno, con il farmi subire una cosa  che avrei fatto fatica a reggere usando i miei buoni sentimenti per fare implodere tutto dentro di me...il tutto per un nonno morto! Il nonno morto era e morto rimaneva, poteva la nipotina portargli un poco di rispetto ed  in quello manco ci è riuscita facendo diventare  una situazione di lutto anche grottesca.
> Sinceramente, se il suo nonno avesse potuto vedere l'avrebbe presa a calcioni, cosa merita una donna del genere che passa su tutto e tutti pur di stare meglio?
> Io condanno chi fa del male agli altri per proprio tornaconto, sia che lo sappia o no, ma secondo me ogni traditore sa di fare del male al partner, ma di certo non vuole non concedersi quella enorme cazzata che è il sesso con altri.
> QUanto sono vuote le persone che hanno bisogno di fare sesso per sentirsi qualcuno.


Hai mai pensato che forse lei, lo ha fatto per poi farsi punire da te? Le donne hanno in sè una dose di masochismo interno pazzesco eh? Le donne hanno un rapporto con il dolore pazzesco, non hanno forse un bisogno strano di soffrire per qualcuno che non le ama? Non affrontano il dolore micidiale del parto? 
Daniele la amavi?
La punivi.
A volte una donna si spinge fino a tradire, pur di attirare quella attenzione su di sè...
Ma le cose puzzano: se lei non voleva farsi beccare, non ci riuscivi. 
Daniele dai liberati...
Pensala un po' come me...
VIene lì piangiotando...e mi fa..." E pensare che io ti sono sempre stata fedele!". Io le rido in faccia: " Ma per piacere, dove siamo qua?", ok...ok...mi sei sempre stata fedele...ok, va bene piantala, si non voglio giudicarti male...
XD portatemi quella cartellina...dunque vediamo...tu mi hai tradito con questo, questo e quell'altro...
E vaben dai contino...dai...si ehm...dai contino...ehm..dai sarò buona...ehm...non è colpa mia...ehm lui mi ha fatto una corte irresistibile...ehm...mi sono sentita tutta figa...ehm...sai no...io...ehm...
Datemi qui la frusta.

Mi dispiace Daniele, IO non ho MAI creduto alla fedeltà delle donne. Ecco perchè quando amo, sono geloso.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse lei, lo ha fatto per poi farsi punire da te? Le donne hanno in sè una dose di masochismo interno pazzesco eh? Le donne hanno un rapporto con il dolore pazzesco, non hanno forse un bisogno strano di soffrire per qualcuno che non le ama? Non affrontano il dolore micidiale del parto?
> Daniele la amavi?
> La punivi.
> A volte una donna si spinge fino a tradire, pur di attirare quella attenzione su di sè...
> ...




Dipende da chi hai incontrato  .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è così semplice e così necessario. Chiara semplicemente tu hai una dipendenza bella e buona, una banalissima e stupida dipendenza. Non dico di guarirtene, ma non è un equilibrio stabile, quanto un equilibrio instabile in un punto di sella.



Non è necessario, è vero, ma....semplice? Lo è più di quel che tu credi.

Per me è semplice farlo ed è altrettanto semplice rinunciarci.

A volte mi viene una voglia irresistibile di patatine fritte inzuppate nel ketchup, e di hamburger grondante insana mayonnese...come questo fine settimana.
Ma non ho potuto approfittarne, avevo già altri impegni.

Ho forse fatto una tragedia per questo? No, ho mangiato comunque benissimo, filetto e misticanza....cenetta favolosa! Me la sono goduta...

Il Mc Donald's è semplicemente rimandato....

Io questa non la chiamerei dipendenza.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Ottobre 2010)

............Ma perchè continuate a rispondergli?!?!?!?!

E' più inutile che ricambiare il saluto del pedaggio automatico al casello.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ............Ma perchè continuate a rispondergli?!?!?!?!
> 
> E' più inutile che ricambiare il saluto del pedaggio automatico al casello.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

In alcuni casi penso che Daniele meriti qualche paziente spiegazione:

in primis perchè vedo che i dolori altrui rinnovano i suoi.
Purtroppo non ha ancora imparato a mantenersi staccato
e a capire che l'empatia, come tutte le cose preziose, non va elargita sempre e comunque
questa sua caratteristica mi fa molta tenerezza....
nel forum racconta molte cose di sè, scopre il petto completamente, cosa che molti di noi non fanno.

non sa che c'è stato un tempo in cui mi bastava vedere inciampare una formica per piangere
e che in questo momento sono molto più empatica verso di lui che verso uno qualsiasi dei miei amici 

certamente non vorrà saperne dei sentimenti di una donna come me, 
ma tant'è...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende da chi hai incontrato  .


Mia cara: bontà loro se sono fedeli.
Non credo affatto che una volta sposati, a me dato che io sono il marito e lei è la moglie, mi sia concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo. Lasciando che lei si sciupi. Dico solo che più io fornirò a lei affetto, attenzioni, considerazione, meno lei sarà tentata da certe situazioni. Le donne cercano sempre e solo una cosa: L'AMORE. Ora: parliamoci chiaro.
Cosa dice la Matraini? Il marito è il piatto prelibato, l'amichetto il panino.
Allora che dire di quei mariti che fanno vivere le loro mogli a pane ed acqua?
Quel giorno che assaggiano la caramella dello sconosciuto si dicono, ma fin'ora dove cazzo sono vissuta? E lì sono guai.
Tu uomo moderno devi sapere che ogni giorno lei potrebbe incontrare un rivale in amore, mai perdere quel gusto XD, quel gusto di tenersi sedotti.
Come si ritrova una donna dopo aver vissuto nel non amore? E incontra l'amore? 
Donna te lo dice uno, che si commuove fino alle lacrime, solo perchè un'amica gli ha portato la colazione a letto. 
Non mi era mai capitato, la mia gioia è stata immensa.
Mai trascurare il consorte, mai. XD.
Io penso che sei importante per una donna per quello che rappresenti dentro di lei. Ma se alla prova dei fatti sei solo una montagna di bei discorsi, è lì che la donna si sente tradita. Il primo tradimento contro una donna è l'egoismo dell'uomo. Se oltre a rappresentare una realtà importante ci sono i fatti, tanto meglio.
Chiediamoci come l'amore muore nel cuore di una donna. XD.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara: bontà loro se sono fedeli.
> Non credo affatto che una volta sposati, a me dato che io sono il marito e lei è la moglie, mi sia concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo. Lasciando che lei si sciupi. Dico solo che più io fornirò a lei affetto, attenzioni, considerazione, meno lei sarà tentata da certe situazioni. Le donne cercano sempre e solo una cosa: L'AMORE. Ora: parliamoci chiaro.
> Cosa dice la Matraini? Il marito è il piatto prelibato, l'amichetto il panino.
> Allora che dire di quei mariti che fanno vivere le loro mogli a pane ed acqua?
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

Pinceton, io la coppia la vedo come una coppia di tergicristalli, la cosa importante per la sicurezza e le prestazioni dell'auto quando neccessita, e' che siano "sincronizzati" "accordati"  ... tu che sei un musicista, dovresti facilmente capirmi: E' matematica + fantasia e Arte, sia femminile che maschile  .










Mi saro' capita?   MAH!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, io la coppia la vedo come una coppia di tergicristalli, la cosa importante per la sicurezza e le prestazioni dell'auto quando neccessita, e' che siano "sincronizzati" "accordati"  ... tu che sei un musicista, dovresti facilmente capirmi: E' matematica + fantasia e Arte, sia femminile che maschile  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, cara Marì...
tu parli di un obiettivo altissimo che dovrebbe essere quello di tutte le coppie, nella realtà consentito solo a pochi eletti.
Pur impegnandosi non è detto che si riesca a raggiungerlo.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, cara Marì...
> tu parli di un obiettivo altissimo che dovrebbe essere quello di tutte le coppie, nella realtà consentito solo a pochi eletti.
> Pur impegnandosi non è detto che si riesca a raggiungerlo.



Lo so, sono sempre stata molto esigente ... con me stessa e con lui  .


----------



## Sabina (24 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osa? Parlare a noi di leggerezza? Ma non ha ancora capito che noi siamo passati dall'altra parte della barricata? Che siamo belve inferocite? Che si proteggono a vicenda?
> A noi parla?
> Noi che abbiamo visto il nostro amore barattato per quattro soldi, noi che siamo stati traditi nel modo più abietto e immaginabile, noi che abbiamo avuto il cuore squarciato da quel dolore.
> NESSUNO c'era a consolarci.
> ...


Mi ricorda tanto *Choderlos de Laclos*.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, io la coppia la vedo come una coppia di tergicristalli, la cosa importante per la sicurezza e le prestazioni dell'auto quando neccessita, e' che siano "sincronizzati" "accordati"  ... tu che sei un musicista, dovresti facilmente capirmi: E' matematica + fantasia e Arte, sia femminile che maschile  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si...ma prendiamo due canne d'organo.
Quella alta x fa la nota x
quella alta y fa la nota y
Mettiamo che la coppia si abbia con la terza maggiore pura.
Se x inizia a calare, la terza si scorda, allora y si abbassa, x continua a calare, y idem...

Sai che capita? Che tutte e due le canne non riescono più a suonare...

Allora in organaria, so cazzi.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma prendiamo due canne d'organo.
> Quella alta x fa la nota x
> quella alta y fa la nota y
> Mettiamo che la coppia si abbia con la terza maggiore pura.
> ...



Se se ... se se ... Occhei :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi ricorda tanto *Choderlos de Laclos*.


no è:
scoperta dell'odio di vittorio sereni.
Ci sono giorni che quel tipo di odio mi scombatte dentro.

SCOPERTA DELL’ODIO

Qui stava il torto, qui l’inveterato errore:
credere che d’altro non vi fosse acquisto che d’amore.
Oh le frotte di maschere giulive
oh le comitive musicanti nei quartieri gentili…
Alla notte altre musiche rimanda
la terrazza più alta e di nuovo fiorita
si dilunga la strada fuori porta?
Ma venga, a ora tarda, venga un’ora
di vero fuoco un’ora tra me e voi,
ma scoppi infine la sacrosanta rissa,
maschere, e i vostri fini giochi
di deturpato amore: nell’esatto
modo mio di non dovuto
amore e dissipato, gente, vi brucerò.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

*PS*

Pinceton sei un gran furbacchione tu :cooldue: .


----------



## Sid (25 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In alcuni casi penso che Daniele meriti qualche paziente spiegazione:
> 
> in primis perchè vedo che i dolori altrui rinnovano i suoi.
> Purtroppo non ha ancora imparato a mantenersi staccato
> ...


scusami se mi intrometto, ma è da un po' che cerco di capirti, solo per il gusto di provare.
Leggendo qualcosa di te, ho concluso che sei una donna molto intelligente e che ha sofferto molto.
Mi sono chiesta chi ti ha fatta soffrire e ho ipotizzato che sia stato un uomo.
Forse proprio tuo marito.
Le tue scelte attuali sono legate al fatto che stai cercando di metterti sul suo piano (che per te è un piano di parità)?
Insomma l'impressione che ho io è che tu lo ami, ma stai cercando di difenderti da una qualche sofferenza che lui ti infligge... probabilmente senza rendersi conto che sei molto perspicace e vedi più di quello che lui pensa.

Ho viaggiato troppo di fantasia?


----------



## Sabina (25 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> scusami se mi intrometto, ma è da un po' che cerco di capirti, solo per il gusto di provare.
> Leggendo qualcosa di te, ho concluso che sei una donna molto intelligente e che ha sofferto molto.
> Mi sono chiesta chi ti ha fatta soffrire e ho ipotizzato che sia stato un uomo.
> Forse proprio tuo marito.
> ...


Secondo me non e' il marito.... un sesto senso mi dice che non e' cosi'. Ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## Sid (25 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Secondo me non e' il marito.... un sesto senso mi dice che non e' cosi'. Ma potrei sbagliare.


so di averle chiesto, senza ottenere risposta, in cosa questo marito ha mancato e manca.
Penso che si possa mangiare un panino anche con il marito. Variare diventa impegnativo, ma non impossibile.
Penso, perciò, che lei lo ami, ma stia cercando di difendersi dalla sofferenza che lui le può dare.
Altrimenti, perchè legarsi così tanto a lui, perchè soprenderlo (ad esempio il privè), perchè lui dica... "caspita che moglie incredibile mi ritrovo..." ?

Se il tuo sesto senso è più attivo del mio... tanto di cappello...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In alcuni casi penso che Daniele meriti qualche paziente spiegazione:
> 
> in primis perchè vedo che i dolori altrui rinnovano i suoi.
> Purtroppo non ha ancora imparato a mantenersi staccato
> ...


Daniele traduco per te:
Ti sta dicendo, vieni qui, che ti lego alla croce di sant'andrea...e poi....
Occhio eh?


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara, vedo parlare di raqpporrti interpersonali come se fossero fruibili come un ristorante. Se solo si comprendesse l'infinita complessità umana si saprebbe che in una sola persona ci sono infinità incredibili.
Del resto io purtroppo soffro ogni giorno con i rapporti con le altre persone e mi violento per averne, perchè se fosse per me mi chiuderei in me stesso, io la mia alfa e la mia 500 (ed in futuro anche una DS 21 Pallas IE)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, vedo parlare di raqpporrti interpersonali come se fossero fruibili come un ristorante. Se solo si comprendesse l'infinita complessità umana si saprebbe che in una sola persona ci sono infinità incredibili.
> Del resto io purtroppo soffro ogni giorno con i rapporti con le altre persone e mi violento per averne, perchè se fosse per me mi chiuderei in me stesso, io la mia alfa e la mia 500 (ed in futuro anche una DS 21 Pallas IE)


Appunto....chiudendoti in te stesso i rapporti interpersonali diventerebbero relativi, incapaci di ferire e violentare...

Hai ragione, noi esseri umani siamo complessi, infiniti nelle nostre espressioni ed esigenze, insondabili agli altri, alla fin fine.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ........... (ed in futuro anche una *DS 21 Pallas IE*)


 
Con questo potresti essere pure il mostro di Milwakee ma hai guadagnato 10000 punti :up:

Che ne diresti pure di una bella *SM *? 
E una *X1 9 *.....?


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con questo potresti essere pure il mostro di Milwakee ma hai guadagnato 10000 punti :up:
> 
> Che ne diresti pure di una bella *SM *?
> E una *X1 9 *.....?


La SM è un poco fuori dalla mia portata, anche se una SM la vedo spesso nella autofficina della Citroen (bellissima davvero), però una X 1 9 fu ricercata da me quando avevo 18 anni, volevo una prima serie, quella con i paraurti in metallo molto inccassati nella carrozzeria (stupenda!), magari in futuro se il lavoro me lo consentirà sarebbe una opzione valida :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La SM è un poco fuori dalla mia portata, anche se una SM la vedo spesso nella autofficina della Citroen (bellissima davvero), però una X 1 9 fu ricercata da me quando avevo 18 anni, volevo una prima serie, quella con i paraurti in metallo molto inccassati nella carrozzeria (stupenda!), magari in futuro se il lavoro me lo consentirà sarebbe una opzione valida :up:


Pure a me piace la prima versione della X1 9, ma devo ammettere che quest'estate qui da me ho visto un esemplare delle ultime, targato svezia, con tutta una serie di "tuning" che l'hanno resa a dir poco spettacolare!!! Purtroppo non ho potuto fotografarla, ma era davvero un'opera d'arte.
La SM rimarrà sempre tra i miei desideri più reconditi, come una trombata con la Bignardi


----------

